# Indigo's Cute Photos



## LynandIndigo

HI. Everyone!! I have been growing Indigo's wings he has a few more to catch up with but i think he looks better with them longer now. He loves to fly around the house and play flying games with me... Mum always tells me when she is going outside so then back in the cage Indi goes... Indi loves playing on his favorite pillow in the lounge room where he hangs out with me while i am watching the TV... Anyway here is Indi with his wings longer... I love Indi very much..


----------



## nuxi

He looks even better with his "natural" wings! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> He looks even better with his "natural" wings! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby... I can't wait till they are fully grown he will look wonderful but he is wonderful anyway he has his charming little looks.. But he is molting right now and has lost some of his black spots..


----------



## Kate C

Indi really is a little super model. He just loves the camera and the camera loves him. He is so photogenic. I really don't think anyone could take a bad picture of him he is just so good looking.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Indi really is a little super model. He just loves the camera and the camera loves him. He is so photogenic. I really don't think anyone could take a bad picture of him he is just so good looking.


Thank you Kate.. I know Indi loves his photo taken but sometimes he gets shy and doesn't want it taken.. I took these photos this afternoon when he was in a good mood he was very playful.. I think if a professional person taking his photo she or he would really make him shine...


----------



## FaeryBee

*As usual, Indi is just as handsome  as can be!!

My top three favorites out of this "batch" of Indi's photos are
#3, #8 and #9. *


----------



## despoinaki

wonderful looking Indi! Aren't budgies more beautiful without their wings clipped?  my opinion!


----------



## Cody

Indi is such a beautiful bird, he belongs on the cover of a magazine! He looks great with is grown out wings.


----------



## marya

*Indi's wings are getting long. He is so beautiful. New photo's.*

He is so beautiful Lyn:eng:


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *As usual, Indi is just as handsome  as can be!!
> 
> My top three favorites out of this "batch" of Indi's photos are
> #3, #8 and #9. *


Thank you Deb...I am so very lucky to have a bird like Indi he is playful and loves everyone who comes to visit...



despoinaki said:


> wonderful looking Indi! Aren't budgies more beautiful without their wings clipped?  my opinion!


Thank you Despina. 



Cody said:


> Indi is such a beautiful bird, he belongs on the cover of a magazine! He looks great with is grown out wings.


Thank you Cody.. Maybe my next signature he will feather on a magazine...



marya said:


> He is so beautiful Lyn:eng.:


Thank you Marya...


----------



## pocketbudgie

What a handsome bird! He is very photogenic.


----------



## StarlingWings

Indi is so handsome! He looks so spiffy all the time I see him and it makes me love him even more  

Thank you for sharing his pictures, Lyn  His wings look lovely!


----------



## Jonah

Some top notch looking wing's for a very handsome fellow...


----------



## Jedikeet

Indi is always the little charmer and his full wings look immaculate. I also love his cute, round puffy head - looking like a little Elvis...so now he should learn some Elvis songs too!


----------



## LynandIndigo

pocketbudgie said:


> What a handsome bird! He is very photogenic.


Thank you..



StarlingWings said:


> Indi is so handsome! He looks so spiffy all the time I see him and it makes me love him even more
> 
> Thank you Gi Gi.. Aww you are so cute Gi Gi...
> 
> Thank you for sharing his pictures, Lyn  His wings look lovely!





Jonah said:


> Some top notch looking wing's for a very handsome fellow...


Thank you Randy..



Jedikeet said:


> Indi is always the little charmer and his full wings look immaculate. I also love his cute, round puffy head - looking like a little Elvis...so now he should learn some Elvis songs too!


Thank you Nick. Maybe I'll do Indi as Elvis in my photoshop.... Nice to see you back...


----------



## aluz

I loved the pics, Lyn! You really manage to take the most beautiful pics of your Indi. His longer flight feathers suit him very well too. 
My favourite is photo number 3, he looks so cute and funny in that one!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> I loved the pics, Lyn! You really manage to take the most beautiful pics of your Indi. His longer flight feathers suit him very well too.
> My favourite is photo number 3, he looks so cute and funny in that one!


Thank you Ana. Ill go and check out photo number 3. I thought id grow his wings back cause he knows his way around the house and it is only mum and me here now and we have a deal that she would tell me when she wants to go out the door and back in the cage for Indi.. Glad you liked his photo's..


----------



## prescription

wat a handsome little boy!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

prescription said:


> wat a handsome little boy!!!


Thank you I think Indi is handsome to...


----------



## AnnaLou

Such a Gorgeous boy Lyn! Definitely another contender for Budgies Health magazine :loveeyes:


----------



## LynandIndigo

AnnaLou said:


> Such a Gorgeous boy Lyn! Definitely another contender for Budgies Health magazine :loveeyes:


Thank you AnnaLouise...I agree with you Indi should be in a Budgie Health and Beauty magazine.. I'm glad you liked Indis photos...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indigo and me.. New photo's of Indigo he is beautiful..*

Hi. Everyone!!! I know that everyone knows Indigo but i just love taking photo's of him cause he is so beautiful.. I love him so much..Indigo says the more photo's the better...


----------



## Kate C

Even if Indi is moulting he still looks beautiful.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Even if Indi is moulting he still looks beautiful.


Thanks Kate. Indi is beautiful when he molts not a feather out of place...


----------



## aluz

Awesome photos, Lyn! My favourites are the one of Indi sitting on the armchair looking straight at you and the 4th to last picture.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Awesome photos, Lyn! My favourites are the one of Indi sitting on the armchair looking straight at you and the 4th to last picture.


Thank you Ana.. I like those photo's to they are cute of Indi sitting on the chair then after that he wanted to be kissed.. Indi is sure a funny little bird he takes up all of my time he loves everybody and is just so friendly I couldn't ask for a better budgie as my budgie is the best ever my dream bird..


----------



## marya

He is so beautiful. I like the one where he is kissing you the best.


----------



## LynandIndigo

marya said:


> He is so beautiful. I like the one where he is kissing you the best.


Thank you Marya. Indi loves his kisses....


----------



## deriksen

Handsome as always!


----------



## Heavypenguins

He's such a gorgeous bird! The photos are amazing


----------



## LynandIndigo

deriksen said:


> Handsome as always!


Thank you Dorte..



Heavypenguins said:


> He's such a gorgeous bird! The photos are amazing


Thank you Amber... I'm glad you liked my photos..


----------



## nuxi

Awww! I hope Indi feels better soon!:hug: Since a few days ago my Kalle is molting too...:budgie:


----------



## Carlea

He is such a handsome boy  I hope to get a strong bond with Sydney like you do with Indi x


----------



## LynandIndigo

Carlea said:


> He is such a handsome boy  I hope to get a strong bond with Sydney like you do with Indi x


Thank you Carlea... I'm sure you will form a wonderful bond with your budgie you heave to spend a lot of time with them and build up there trust....



nuxi said:


> Awww! I hope Indi feels better soon!:hug: Since a few days ago my Kalle is molting too...:budgie:


 Thank you Gabby... I sure hope Kalle feels better to not much fun when there are Molting......Indi flaps his feathers every where out of his cage to the floor...


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Indi is a refreshing example of what the members of TB are all striving to support for all our budgie and birdy friends!! Thanks for sharing Lyn!
J A:budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Indi is a refreshing example of what the members of TB are all striving to support for all our budgie and birdy friends!! Thanks for sharing Lyn!
> J A:budge:


Thank you JoAnn for stopping by...


----------



## Jedikeet

Indi is the Mel Gibson of budgies, both Aussie cool dudes.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Indi is the Mel Gibson of budgies, both Aussie cool dudes.


Thanks Nick you are so kind..


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow Lyn! Indigo is even perfect looking while molting! A true model  I love looking at his pics.


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Wow Lyn! Indigo is even perfect looking while molting! A true model  I love looking at his pics.


Thank you Julie... Indi likes his photo taken even when he is Molting...


----------



## pocketbudgie

Gorgeous bird and gorgeous photos! I guess Indi must like that chair, it looks like a comfy perch!


----------



## JensBudgies

Indi looking dapper as ever!


----------



## LynandIndigo

JensBudgies said:


> Indi looking dapper as ever!


Thank you



pocketbudgie said:


> Gorgeous bird and gorgeous photos! I guess Indi must like that chair, it looks like a comfy perch!


Thank you. Yes Indi loves his chair...


----------



## Meskhenet

He is certainly one handsome budge!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Meskhenet said:


> He is certainly one handsome budge!


Thank you Shennae....


----------



## StarlingWings

Indigo certainly looks like a model budgie...He should do a photo shoot with Princess Mallorn  

He is beautiful and I love all of his poses!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Indigo certainly looks like a model budgie...He should do a photo shoot with Princess Mallorn
> 
> He is beautiful and I love all of his poses!


Thank you Gi Gi.. What a wonderful idea...


----------



## Jonah

Thank's for sharing photo's of that handsome guy with us Lyn...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Thank's for sharing photo's of that handsome guy with us Lyn...


I don't mind Randy. I love sharing my photos of Indi with you all...


----------



## budgiecakes

awww thanks for posting pictures of Indi! Seeing him so cute always cheers me up


----------



## LynandIndigo

budgiecakes said:


> awww thanks for posting pictures of Indi! Seeing him so cute always cheers me up


Thank you.. I am glad that Indi cheered you up...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Thought i'd share some more new photo's of my Budgie Indigo so cute..*

Hi. Everyone!!! I just love taking photo's of Indigo he is so beautiful.. I thought id share these photo's with you all hope you like them...Indi loves playing on my knee... Indigo is so healthy and happy i love him so much....

Indigo is so cute.













































*Thank you for stopping by..​*


----------



## aluz

Beautiful pictures, Lyn! Indi always looks his best when it's time for a photo shoot.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Beautiful pictures, Lyn! Indi always looks his best when it's time for a photo shoot.


Thanks Ana... I think Indi likes to look his best to show his friends how well groomed he is has to look his best for his friends on talk budgies....


----------



## nuxi

Very cute photos! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Very cute photos! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thanks Gabby I am glad you liked Indigos photos..


----------



## Kate C

Looks like he has come through his moult really well. He is looking really lovely.


----------



## StarlingWings

He is beautiful  My favourite picture is the last one he looks very sweet, and also you can tell he is in perfect health! 

Wow, I love looking at Indi's pictures


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> He is beautiful  My favourite picture is the last one he looks very sweet, and also you can tell he is in perfect health!
> 
> Wow, I love looking at Indi's pictures


Thank you Gi Gi.... Indi is more beautiful than his photos I take...



Kate C said:


> Looks like he has come through his moult really well. He is looking really lovely.


Thanks Kate Yes Indi is still Molting losing feathers everywhere... Early in the morning he flaps his wings while under his cover cause he wants to get out of bed and doesn't want to be under the cover...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indigo, you are looking just as handsome as ever!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indigo, you are looking just as handsome as ever!*


Awww thank you Miss Deb.... Indi says he wants to go to America for a holiday to see you I would love to also one day.... My dream holiday...


----------



## Laceychica

so photogenic!!! so handsome!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Laceychica said:


> so photogenic!!! so handsome!!


Thank you Lacey...


----------



## RavensGryf

Wow, Indigo sure has a good reason to show off! He is absolutely perfect Lyn ! Didn't you say he was from show bloodlines?

He has cute round eyes too, and such a pretty fluffy little head... Mink has the English "half eye" lol.


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Wow, Indigo sure has a good reason to show off! He is absolutely perfect Lyn ! Didn't you say he was from show bloodlines?
> 
> He has cute round eyes too, and such a pretty fluffy little head... Mink has the English "half eye" lol.


Thank you Julie... Yes Indi was from show bloodlines... He stands so tall he is friendly and loves everyone.....


----------



## Lucille

What a gorgeous budgie! I love his color and his necklace. I'm not familiar with budgie showing, but he looks like he could compete well up against any budgie, have you shown him?


----------



## LynandIndigo

Lucille said:


> What a gorgeous budgie! I love his color and his necklace. I'm not familiar with budgie showing, but he looks like he could compete well up against any budgie, have you shown him?


Thank you no I haven't Shown him in a show...


----------



## Meskhenet

remember when I said my friends would draw bird pictures for you? here's the best one of Indi so far:










i like how they draw English budgies in this style, it's very cute. They drew Tanji for me.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Such a handsome fellow -- dashing and debonair!

I'm sure Indi gets tons of fan mail from all the female budgies on the forum. 

Pictures #6 and #7 are my favorites. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Such a handsome fellow -- dashing and debonair!
> 
> I'm sure Indi gets tons of fan mail from all the female budgies on the forum.
> 
> Pictures #6 and #7 are my favorites. *


Thank you Deb....I think you are so right...Indi has to charm all of his female budgies so he has to impress them....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Meskhenet said:


> remember when I said my friends would draw bird pictures for you? here's the best one of Indi so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like how they draw English budgies in this style, it's very cute. They drew Tanji for me.


Very nice Shennae..I love it and please thank your friend for making me the drawing of Indi....


----------



## Meskhenet

LynandIndigo said:


> Very nice Shennae..I love it and please thank your friend for making me the drawing of Indi....


i am waiting on them to add some colour but i think it's nice as it is. I will let them know you love it!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Meskhenet said:


> i am waiting on them to add some colour but i think it's nice as it is. I will let them know you love it!


I would also like to see some colour in the drawing to if it is possible...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indigo playing up. But he is Beautiful and adorable..*

Hi. Everyone!! While my computer was away being fixed at the computer place. I have been busy taking more photo's of Indigo. Indi has been a bit naughty he has a thing with my toes he thinks it is a game but Indi is so adorable when he is playing up.. I love you.
































































Thanks for Stopping By..​


----------



## RavensGryf

Lovely pictures of your beautiful boy Lyn, as always  I love seeing his huge light yellow bouffant hairdo, and pristine plumage !


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lovely pictures of your beautiful boy Lyn, as always  I love seeing his huge light yellow bouffant hairdo, and pristine plumage !


Thank you Julie... Indi is beautiful isn't he..


----------



## Kate C

Naughty Indi. I wonder if he likes his toes to be nibbled on.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Naughty Indi. I wonder if he likes his toes to be nibbled on.


Thanks Kate. I see that Indi bites his toes to but you can guess what Indi does go mine..


----------



## aluz

Your Indi is such a charming boy, it must be very ticklish to have him running up and down your leg and foot!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Your Indi is such a charming boy, it must be very ticklish to have him running up and down your leg and foot!


Thank you Ana. Yes Indis feet are quite scratchy when he runs up and down.. Have no idea why he likes my toes so much..


----------



## JensBudgies

Indi looking handsome as handsome as ever! 

He is such a playful little fella, huh?


----------



## Jake E. Birdie

A very special budgie!

Mark:budgie:x3


----------



## nuxi

He is so cute and cheeky! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## jellyblue

Indi looking handsome as ever. Love the photos, Lyn.


----------



## Figtoria

Awww - he's so cute!! He obviously loves him mummy.


----------



## WeasleyLover

*I just love Indy! He is stunning!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

WeasleyLover said:


> *I just love Indy! He is stunning!*


Thanks. Mandy.. Indi loves you to...



Figtoria said:


> Awww - he's so cute!! He obviously loves him mummy.


Thank you...



jellyblue said:


> Indi looking handsome as ever. Love the photos, Lyn.


Thank you Susan..



nuxi said:


> He is so cute and cheeky! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby... Indi does get very cute at times...



Jake E. Birdie said:


> A very special budgie!
> 
> Mark:budgie:x3


Awww Thanknyou. Mark Yes Indi is very special to me I really adore him he is my best friend...



JensBudgies said:


> Indi looking handsome as handsome as ever!
> 
> He is such a playful little fella, huh?


Thanks Jen. Yes Indi loves to play.. He even plays with the visitors that come to our house....


----------



## Jonah

The alway's handsome, alway's good to see, Indy...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> The alway's handsome, alway's good to see, Indy...


Awww thanks Bro... Indi loves you stopping by to look at his photos....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Indi! :wave:

This is your friend, Peachy writing. 

I wanted to let you know that I like attacking toes too! :jumping: I like it almost as much as I like the toy you gave me.

Maybe we could wage a stealth mission against all the members' toes and see how many we could bite. :evil:

Have fun!
xoxo
Peachy*


----------



## StarlingWings

Indigo is such a beautiful little guy  
My favourite one is number 7, he looks so distinguished! 

I never get tired of seeing pictures of Indigo


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Indi! :wave:
> 
> This is your friend, Peachy writing.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I like attacking toes too! :jumping: I like it almost as much as I like the toy you gave me.
> 
> Maybe we could wage a stealth mission against all the members' toes and see how many we could bite. :evil:
> 
> Have fun!
> xoxo
> Peachy*


Thanks Miss Deb!!!!
Hi. Peachy my friend. Let's get together and see how many toes we can bite. I think if some of the members came to visit us I would still love to bite there toes to..it is a thing I do toe biting...Every chance I get on my Mum I head for her toes and bite from number 10 toe to number 1 and start all over again... I am glad you like the toy I sent to you Peachy and that you are getting a lot of fun with it... Do you share it with Sparky to cheer him up..Peachy Pal lets get together so we could wage a stealth mission against all the members and toe attack....When should we do this when they are alseep.

Love Indi xoxoxo. 



StarlingWings said:


> Indigo is such a beautiful little guy
> My favourite one is number 7, he looks so distinguished!
> 
> I never get tired of seeing pictures of Indigo


Awww!!!! Thank you Gi Gi...You are always kind....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi,

I don't share my toy with anybirdie - it's MINE!

Besides, Sparky is living downstairs with Skipper and Scooter now so he's fine and Pedro and Poppy have each other. 
So, my toy is just for ME! 
(But I DO let my Mom play with it with me. )

I love biting my Mom's toes when she's trying to take a nap so I think our stealth mission to bite all the toes we can when people are sleeping is gonna be LOTS of fun! :jumping:

:wave:
Bye for now!
Peachy*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Ha Ha Peachy.. Indi says that is so cool. Indi is so happy that Peachy loves his toy he gave him.. Maybe some time we can see some photo's of him and his toy again.. That would be so cool.. I try to catch my Mum and Lyn's Mum when they are napping and then they jump when i pounce on there toes it keeps them on there toes...Let me know when you are coming to Australia and we will make a plan to bite as many toes as we can...

Bye for now Love Indigo...


----------



## Budgieholick

What a handsome budgie


----------



## LynandIndigo

Budgieholick said:


> What a handsome budgie


Thank you so much Kathy. Nice of you to stop by...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indigo checking out the Talk Budgies form.*

Indi loves helping me when i make a comment on Talk Budgies. He said let me check out my Budgie friends I also want to see the budgies in the budgie of the month as well.. I was using my Ipad as my computer was being fixed at the time and Indi was getting use to it.. He thought this was great fun giving me some tips and he wanted to see his friends to and also Peachy Pie but he wasn't on when Indi dropped by...
































































Thank you for Stopping by.​


----------



## RavensGryf

What a cutie . Indy doesn't want to miss out on all the action here! He also wants to monitor what you're doing looking at other budgies Lyn .


----------



## Jedikeet

Haha, our tech-savvy and TB wonderboy Indigo is so hip and swag on the iPad!

He is also such a photogenic birdie who always look flawless and never has a bad hair day. I just love his handsome Elvis pompadour


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> What a cutie . Indy doesn't want to miss out on all the action here! He also wants to monitor what you're doing looking at other budgies Lyn .


Thank you Julie.. I think maybe Indi may join the Staff to help them...



Jedikeet said:


> Haha, out tech-savvy and TB wonderboy Indigo is the so hip and swag on the iPad!
> 
> He is also such a photogenic birdie who always look flawless and never has a bad hair day. I just love his handsome Elvis pompadour


Thanks Nick... Indi has just completed a course in tech and is aiming to join the Staff on talk budgies to help fix the tech problems on the form.... He now has his Diploma... I can't stop taking photos of Indi he loves it... Just Joking by the way.....


----------



## aluz

Great photos Lyn! I especially like the second pic where Indi is looking at your photo on your Badge!


----------



## nuxi

Very cute photos,Lyn! I really like the last pic of Indi having a puffy head!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Great photos Lyn! I especially like the second pic where Indi is looking at your photo on your Badge!


Thank you Aluz. I just saw that one it does look like Indi is looking at my Badge doesn't he..


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Very cute photos,Lyn! I really like the last pic of Indi having a puffy head!


Thank you Gabby... I take so many photos of Indi but I love them all....


----------



## Kate C

Indi is such an inquisitive little fellow isn't he. It just shows how clever he is. Lovely pictures.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Indi is such an inquisitive little fellow isn't he. It just shows how clever he is. Lovely pictures.


Thanks Kate...Indi surprises me every day with new things he does and he makes us laugh when he gets the glitters.. Indi is into everything when he is on me or mum.. We have to hide the coffee cup from him he tries to be the boss and bops mum when he can't get his own way...It's funny...


----------



## JensBudgies

*I always love seeing pictures of Indigo! He is such a smart little boy, and always looks as handsome as can be! 

I was actually thinking of you and Indi this morning when I had breakfast. 
*


----------



## FaeryBee

*When Indi starts sending Peachy messages when you aren't around is when we are going to have to worry, Lyn! :laughing:

Peachy was just looking at Indi's pictures and told me if he was a budgie instead of a lovie, he'd want to be just like Indi!*


----------



## Jonah

Indi is as awesome as ever. I like the second picture best too...


----------



## StarlingWings

Indigo clearly wants to be in the loop with what's happening on Talk Budgies! He's such a handsome, curious little boy. 

His stylish hairdo is surely the envy of all budgies!


----------



## LynandIndigo

JensBudgies said:


> *I always love seeing pictures of Indigo! He is such a smart little boy, and always looks as handsome as can be!
> 
> I was actually thinking of you and Indi this morning when I had breakfast.
> *


Awww thanks Jen!!! I have never heard of that cereal before but it sure looks yummy.. Can you get it in Australia?



FaeryBee said:


> *When Indi starts sending Peachy messages when you aren't around is when we are going to have to worry, Lyn! :laughing:
> 
> Peachy was just looking at Indi's pictures and told me if he was a budgie instead of a lovie, he'd want to be just like Indi!*


Ha Ha I think I'll worry about my little guy if he starts tying messages on talk budgies but yes he does sneak on while I am not around. Remember the time he posted my birthday message for me.... Indi says Peachy is fine just the way he is and Indi also said to tell peachy that he is friends with him even if he is a love bird... Indi loves all birds...Awww Peachy Indi says you are my bestest friend ever......Hey Miss Deb next time Indi drops by for a visit Indi wants peachy to come on.... Indi looks at Tb every day with me...



Jonah said:


> Indi is as awesome as ever. I like the second picture best too...


Thank you Randy... I love all of Indis photos...He shows a different side every time I take his photo..



StarlingWings said:


> Indigo clearly wants to be in the loop with what's happening on Talk Budgies! He's such a handsome, curious little boy.
> 
> His stylish hairdo is surely the envy of all budgies!
> 
> Thank you Gi Gi!! Indi loves checking out Tb with me he is so curious with everything... I am glad you love him....


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indigo Pictures - Ongoing Thread*

HI. Everyone!!! Poor Indigo is molting at the moment he has red on his head and the pinnies are coming through.. Indi is not very happy... He enjoys his morning bath though... Thought I'd share some photo's..

I just look so cute even with my pinnies after a good scratch on the bars.




Enjoying time on top of my cage.


I have lost some of my big spots.


The bars feel so good when i have to have a scratch 


Thank you for stopping by..​


----------



## Impeckable

Aaww poor Indi, my Bella is going through a big molt aswell, but she won't let me post photo's of her not looking her very best, so don't tell Indi you've shared photo's with us when he's only 99% handsome


----------



## LynandIndigo

Impeckable said:


> Aaww poor Indi, my Bella is going through a big molt aswell, but she won't let me post photo's of her not looking her very best, so don't tell Indi you've shared photo's with us when he's only 99% handsome


Thanks. Pete. Indi is really feeling it this time when he had a bath I could see the red underneath his feathers... Indi is beautiful to me even when he has his little pinnes coming through. But I have to tell you Indi did catch me posting his photos of him with his pinnes.. Indi didn't mind.. He just wanted me to kiss him to make him feel better...It is really hot here at the moment and Indi's pinnes are uncomfortable in the heat... Which I could do something to make him feel better....

Oh I hope Bella is feeling better soon...

By the way nice to see you back ...... How are you doing?..


----------



## Kate C

Awww poor Indi. His head must be so itchy. But he is still beautiful. My poor Charlie Cockatoo is moulting also. It is really hard for her when one of her big flight feathers starts to fall, it hangs down and gets in the way. Luckily she is a good calm girl and I can give it a sharp, quick pull and get it out for her.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Awww poor Indi. His head must be so itchy. But he is still beautiful. My poor Charlie Cockatoo is moulting also. It is really hard for her when one of her big flight feathers starts to fall, it hangs down and gets in the way. Luckily she is a good calm girl and I can give it a sharp, quick pull and get it out for her.


Thanks Kate... I hope Charlie is feeling better now.. She must feel better when you take off the white bits on her head Indi won't let me do that... I think Indi is beautiful to with his prickly head but once the new feathers come through Indi will have beautiful feathers that will shine.. Maybe Indi will catch a girl....


----------



## nuxi

Awww! Poor Indi! I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Awww! Poor Indi! I hope he feels better soon!


Thanks Gaby...Me to Indi is also grumpy guess it is to do with his prickly head....


----------



## Impeckable

Your Indi will always be a super model here on TB Lyn
Just to let you know Lyn (and anyone else that is interested) I have been in and out of hospital getting more treatment for the injuries I received in the car accident, my leg is still pretty much useless, I'm also not afraid to admit I have been suffering from depression also caused by the accident, so yes Lyn I will keep popping on here when I can if only to see the beautiful photos you regularly post, they always put a smile on my face so thanks for that and keep the pictures coming. Please give Indi a nice head scratch from me.
Pete


----------



## Niamhf

Poor Indigo the moults are always a nuisance - he sure loves the camera though


----------



## LynandIndigo

Impeckable said:


> Your Indi will always be a super model here on TB Lyn
> Just to let you know Lyn (and anyone else that is interested) I have been in and out of hospital getting more treatment for the injuries I received in the car accident, my leg is still pretty much useless, I'm also not afraid to admit I have been suffering from depression also caused by the accident, so yes Lyn I will keep popping on here when I can if only to see the beautiful photos you regularly post, they always put a smile on my face so thanks for that and keep the pictures coming. Please give Indi a nice head scratch from me.
> Pete


Thank you for the update Pete. I am sorry that you are having depression from your accident I hope things will get better for you and that you will recover.. I wanted to say I have a new email address if you still want it.... I am thrilled that you like my photos I post I'll try to get some photos of the willie wag tail and other birds in my backyard and Indi makes the sounds of the parrots from out side he mimics all kind of birds..... Indi sends you a kiss and a hug....I'll see if Indi can make you a get well card..... Pete I'll keep the photos coming for sure... I hope you get better soon.... We are here if you need to talk anytime ok... Even if you are feeling down just email ok...


----------



## nuxi

@ Pete: Also thank you from me for the update! I hope you feel better soon! A few weeks ago I posted in another thread that I would like to keep in touch with you but I still didn't get any feedback. I would give you my e-mail too.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Niamhf said:


> Poor Indigo the moults are always a nuisance - he sure loves the camera though


Thank you Niamfh... Indi thinks the pinnes are really annoying but guess in a few weeks or so he will fell better again...


----------



## despoinaki

Indi is stunning despite that molt, Lyn!! Good to see him!


----------



## Cody

Indi is beautiful with or without the pinnies. I always feel bad for them when I see the redness and so many pinnies on the head, I just wish there was something we could do to move things along faster for them.


----------



## Budgieholick

I know the feeling sapphire is going through a moult im finding pretty blue feathers all over my floor


----------



## Jonah

A most handsome molter is he...


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Hi, Lyn and Indi,

Have you tried using a soft baby tooth brush for head pinnies? Breeders here
in the US use them or also velcro. you back brush with the hook side and smooth with the other side, The feather capsule should fall away. My guys will some times let me groom the pinnies like head scratches and they will tilt the head so I reach just the right spot. Apollo seldom has a heavy molt but is always loosing a feather or 2 at any one time especially in the mask. Indi is always Handsome!!! Blessings, Jo Ann.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> A most handsome molter is he...


Thank you bro. Indi is a charmer when he molts you can tell from the first photo... That look he gets as if he is up to mischief...



Budgieholick said:


> I know the feeling sapphire is going through a moult im finding pretty blue feathers all over my floor


Thank you. I am sorry that sapphire is going through a bad molt to... I see why you named her sapphire with her beautiful blue feathers..



Cody said:


> Indi is beautiful with or without the pinnies. I always feel bad for them when I see the redness and so many pinnies on the head, I just wish there was something we could do to move things along faster for them.


Thank you Cody... I'm sure Indi will feel better soon...



despoinaki said:


> Indi is stunning despite that molt, Lyn!! Good to see him!


Thanks Despina .. Next time I'll post photos of him with out his pinnes..I'm happy you liked his photos..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Hi, Lyn and Indi,
> 
> Have you tried using a soft baby tooth brush for head pinnies? Breeders here
> in the US use them or also velcro. you back brush with the hook side and smooth with the other side, The feather capsule should fall away. My guys will some times let me groom the pinnies like head scratches and they will tilt the head so I reach just the right spot. Apollo seldom has a heavy molt but is always loosing a feather or 2 at any one time especially in the mask. Indi is always Handsome!!! Blessings, Jo Ann.


Thank you JoAnn. I didn't know to use a soft toothbrush.... I am going up town this morning I'll pick one up and see if Indi will use it on his feathers.... He is talking in his cage right now wanting to get out of bed now he is flapping his feathers everywhere as he wants the cover off... Indi said he is coming over to stay with you Miss Joann..


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Apollo and our gang will have a great time showing Indi Around. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Apollo and our gang will have a great time showing Indi Around. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::budge:


Thank you JoAnn. Let me know when Indi arrives to your house...


----------



## StarlingWings

Indi still looks as chiseled as ever in his moulting form  

Sort of like in the fashion magazines, they show models looking "casual" or "just woken up" and somehow they all look perfect even though they're not supposed to be looking their best  

That's Indi for you, such a handsome guy all the time 

Thank you for sharing his pictures! Mallorn would be mortified if I shared anything but her best :laugh:

Also: Pete, I'm sorry you're going though this  I hope you feel better soon and tune in often to brighten your spirits with budgies  :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Indi still looks as chiseled as ever in his moulting form
> 
> Sort of like in the fashion magazines, they show models looking "casual" or "just woken up" and somehow they all look perfect even though they're not supposed to be looking their best
> 
> That's Indi for you, such a handsome guy all the time
> 
> Thank you for sharing his pictures! Mallorn would be mortified if I shared anything but her best :laugh:
> 
> Also: Pete, I'm sorry you're going though this  I hope you feel better soon and tune in often to brighten your spirits with budgies  :hug:


Thank you Gi Gi... You are a very kind person like everyone on here... When we are down our budgies always cheer us up..
Gi Gi if you ever come to Australia to my world you are welcome at our house anytime and i am sure that Indi will spoil you heaps...

Pete we are here to cheer everyone up even when they are having a hard time...I no my photos put a smile on your face so ill keep on posting them for everyone to see..
I no i still miss my dad so much its not the same anymore... But he wants us to be happy.....Indi cheers us up he makes us laugh...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indi enjoying his bath on a hot day. So funny he baths like a duck.*

HI. Everyone!!!! Yesterday was so hot it was 31dgs and Indi decided to have a bath it was just so hot. Indi was having so much fun that he nearly drowned himself he baths like a duck it is so funny ill have to take a video next time..

Indi enjoying his bath on a hot summers day.




Ohhh this is so good.


Fluffy bum up


Opps what is in the water mum


I think ill have a nap this water is so good.


Now to get wet.








I have to make a dash out of the water to dry off.


Thank you for stopping by..​


----------



## Jake E. Birdie

I've never seen an enclosed bathtub like that before. Indy sure seems to love it and the water doesn't get splashed out !

Mark


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jake E. Birdie said:


> I've never seen an enclosed bathtub like that before. Indy sure seems to love it and the water doesn't get splashed out !
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark. Sometimes if i have the bird bath to full it will splash on the floor or in Indi's cage.. Indi splashes around a lot and there is a little water on the floor of his cage.. You can buy the bird bath from the pet stores or online...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wonderful pictures of Indi enjoying his private budgie "pool". :thumbsup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful pictures of Indi enjoying his private budgie "pool". :thumbsup:*


Thank you Deb. Today is a lot cooler than yesterday but it is muggy i think it is going to rain or have a storm later today.. Indi sure loved his bath he was having a ball...


----------



## Laceychica

great photos! is that tub one that came with the cage, or is it made universal to fit in the lift up doors of cages?


----------



## Riovedo

So sweet!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Riovedo said:


> So sweet!


Thank you Tammy..

Thank you... The bird bath is one i bought from the pet store and you can hang it on the door of the cage...


----------



## StarlingWings

Indi is so cute splashing around! He does look like a little duck, bobbing around in there 

Mallorn takes baths every day recently but guess what--it's getting to be winter! She loves cold baths and on days when it snows she takes two baths a day! 

I can't figure her out, but it looks like Indigo has a very good reason for bathing. 31 Celsius is HOT!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Indi is so cute splashing around! He does look like a little duck, bobbing around in there
> 
> Mallorn takes baths every day recently but guess what--it's getting to be winter! She loves cold baths and on days when it snows she takes two baths a day!
> 
> I can't figure her out, but it looks like Indigo has a very good reason for bathing. 31 Celsius is HOT!


Thank you Gi Gi.. Its boiling hot here can you send us some cool weather please... Our birds are so funny when they want to bath in the winter time you would think they would freeze.. Its a good thing that they bath in summer plus winter as it makes there feathers shine...


----------



## StarlingWings

Coming your way, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Coming your way, Lyn!


Ha Ha...Thanks i really need some snow right now. The temperature is now 30 dgs and the humidity is 85... It is boiling hot and i we are expecting some storms later this afternoon all week.. I am melting right now. Indi is feeling it to today...

.
Thunderstorm this afternoon


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm shivering and would love some hot weather--I'll trade you!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> I'm shivering and would love some hot weather--I'll trade you!


oK ILL Trade for some cooler weather and you can have our hot and muggy weather... I marked on the map where i live..We live on the coast so i had to type in half way in to get all of the name in....


----------



## Kate C

Great pictures Lyn. Indi certainly loves his bath.

You better hope you don't get a storm like Sydney did yesterday. Just have a look at the cloud and storm that developed and then hit yesterday.

Massive shelf cloud storm looms ominously over Sydney - Techly

It was pretty frightening watching it roll over. We look like we are about to get another one now. It has been rumbling for the last half hour or so but so far only a few drops of rain. Hope we don't get another power outage like we did on Thursday night, luckily I had just fed the baby Lorikeets and was just about to make myself a coffee when the power went. But it was a weird outage, my power points still worked but the house lights were out. Then we lost all power. It has happened before and is what is called a single phase power outage. Really scares you as you think it is a fault with just your house and that maybe the power has fused and the house could catch fire.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. Indi certainly loves his bath.
> 
> You better hope you don't get a storm like Sydney did yesterday. Just have a look at the cloud and storm that developed and then hit yesterday.
> 
> Massive shelf cloud storm looms ominously over Sydney - Techly
> 
> It was pretty frightening watching it roll over. We look like we are about to get another one now. It has been rumbling for the last half hour or so but so far only a few drops of rain. Hope we don't get another power outage like we did on Thursday night, luckily I had just fed the baby Lorikeets and was just about to make myself a coffee when the power went. But it was a weird outage, my power points still worked but the house lights were out. Then we lost all power. It has happened before and is what is called a single phase power outage. Really scares you as you think it is a fault with just your house and that maybe the power has fused and the house could catch fire.


Wooh that is a huge cloud formation. I hope we don't get that one. They are saying we are in for some bad storms like you but i hope we don't.... Indi is scared of the big storms... I saw it on the news where you were having bad storms..We are spose to get a storm tonight.....


----------



## despoinaki

Thank you for sharing these pics, Lyn! 
Birds are so cute and funny when they bathe! Lina is obsessed with water and makes the same movements as Indi!  Plus that grateful face in the end! 
So cute!


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> Thank you for sharing these pics, Lyn!
> Birds are so cute and funny when they bathe! Lina is obsessed with water and makes the same movements as Indi!  Plus that grateful face in the end!
> So cute!


Thank you Despina. I love to watch Indi having a bath he just loves it and he also gets under the tap and fluffs his feathers under the water.....


----------



## nuxi

That's so cute! Indi seems to enjoy his bath! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> That's so cute! Indi seems to enjoy his bath! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gaby.. Yes Indi does love his bath time he is just so cute when he is all wet..


----------



## aluz

I absolutely love these pics of your Indi bathing, he really looks like a proper ducky! Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> I absolutely love these pics of your Indi bathing, he really looks like a proper ducky! Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


Thanks Ana... I'll try to get a video of him bathing next time... Indi is moulting and the bath helps him with his feathers...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Photo's of Indigo had a ball with his Carrot*

HI. Everyone!!!!! Adding more new photo's of Indigo I wanted to do a new thread but thought i better add them here... Anyway i gave Indi some carrot yesterday and he really got into it and loved every bit of it.... 

Indigo enjoying his carrot... He looks so Innocent in this photo..


What''s this orange stuff on my beak.




Mum this carrot is stuck how do i get it off i tried the bars...








Thank you for stopping by more photo's to come..​


----------



## RavensGryf

Gosh Lyn, Indy is about as perfect looking as it gets! He's absolutely gorgeous. But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know lol. 

That's a great bathtub! I like how its neat and enclosed. I just spray my birds. Twigs is rather wild, so it's hard to get him wet! Indy looks so adorable in there.


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Gosh Lyn, Indy is about as perfect looking as it gets! He's absolutely gorgeous. But I'm not telling you anything you don't already know lol.
> 
> That's a great bathtub! I like how its neat and enclosed. I just spray my birds. Twigs is rather wild, so it's hard to get him wet! Indy looks so adorable in there.


Thank you Julie... You can try one of those baths maybe your birds will love it to....


----------



## aluz

Oh wow, your Indi really loved his carrot treat! 
I love that last close up of Indi's face, he's even more adorable and funny wearing the bits of carrot on his beak!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Oh wow, your Indi really loved his carrot treat!
> I love that last close up of Indi's face, he's even more adorable and funny wearing the bits of carrot on his beak!


Thanks Ana. When I saw Indigos face I couldn't stop laughing.. The carrot bits nearly covered over his beak it took him 15 minutes to finely work out how to get the carrot off his beak... When I had him out he rubbed the carrot over mums cushion this is how he got it off. Mum was not impressed with an orange cushion.... But Indi didn't get Into trouble he had this cute look in his eye and mum gave in so did I.... I love him so much..


----------



## Kate C

Indi with carrot all over his beak gave me a really good chuckle Lyn. I can just see your mother trying to be mad at him for wiping his beak on her cushion and the innocent look on Indi's face.

Oh I had to go out the front a little earlier and when I was coming back inside there was a cute little face looking over my guttering at me. A cute face with a long bushy tail attached. No I didn't get a picture of the possum, he took off when he saw that I caught him watching me.


----------



## Riovedo

He is such a handsome looking budgie....the carrot on his beak adds character! . If my Rio gets one piece stuck on her beak she stops eating until she has it removed.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Indi with carrot all over his beak gave me a really good chuckle Lyn. I can just see your mother trying to be mad at him for wiping his beak on her cushion and the innocent look on Indi's face.
> 
> Oh I had to go out the front a little earlier and when I was coming back inside there was a cute little face looking over my guttering at me. A cute face with a long bushy tail attached. No I didn't get a picture of the possum, he took off when he saw that I caught him watching me.


Thanks Kate. I am glad that Indi made you laugh.... The carrot came out of the cushion I cleaned it upon stain thank goodness...

Awww Kate can you take a photo of your cute possum please please?


----------



## Kate C

I would Lyn but I don't tend to carry the camera around with me and by the time I got up the step to the front door he had run off.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a sweetheart, he clearly loves his healthy food because Indi knows it will make him even more handsome!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Riovedo said:


> He is such a handsome looking budgie....the carrot on his beak adds character! . If my Rio gets one piece stuck on her beak she stops eating until she has it removed.


Thank you Tammy... ... Indi doesn't care how much carrot he gets on his beak he keeps eating it till it is finished....


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> What a sweetheart, he clearly loves his healthy food because Indi knows it will make him even more handsome!


Thank you Gi Gi... Yes Indi loves his carrot the most...


----------



## Jonah

Look's like he dove right in...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Look's like he dove right in...


Thanks Randy he certainly did...


----------



## Budget baby

Lyn I love seeing Beautiful Indie's pictures, he always seems to have such an expressive look on his face and is so proud of himself. Thanks for keeping us all up to date with his pictures :budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Pretty boy said:


> Lyn I love seeing Beautiful Indie's pictures, he always seems to have such an expressive look on his face and is so proud of himself. Thanks for keeping us all up to date with his pictures :budgie:


Your Welcome Cathy... The expressive looks on Indi"s face are so priceless cute and adorable all in one. He is so funny and makes us laugh i really love him...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi looks SO adorable with his little carrot face! It was a wonderful treat seeing his pictures this morning and they definitely made me smile.

The second picture is my absolute favorite. 

(And thank you for continuing to use the on-going thread - it really does work best this way! :thumbsup*


----------



## amandacurrie

Indigo is so cute!! What a beautiful little man  lovely colours


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi looks SO adorable with his little carrot face! It was a wonderful treat seeing his pictures this morning and they definitely made me smile.
> 
> The second picture is my absolute favorite.
> 
> (And thank you for continuing to use the on-going thread - it really does work best this way! :thumbsup*


Thank you Deb... I'm glad you liked Indis carrot face.. He is so cute...We will see if this works..Not sure though......



amandacurrie said:


> Indigo is so cute!! What a beautiful little man  lovely colours


Thank you Amanda....


----------



## FaeryBee

*You've already received 9 responses to the latest pictures you posted so there you go! :laughing1:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *You've already received 9 responses to the latest pictures you posted so there you go! :laughing1:*


I'll keep this thread and still add my photos here...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Photos of Indi with Mum.*

Hi. Everyone!!! I have some new photo's of Indigo with Mum taken this morning. Mum was watching the TV and Indi was trying to get her attention...

Indigo with Mum he was trying to get her attention this morning but mum was watching the TV. The look tells it all..


Awww Budgie love with Mum




Indigo sitting on Mum's arm


Sitting on My mother's knee look how long my wings have grown


Thanks for stopping by.. More photo's will be added again soon... Please come back and stop by..


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, what beautiful pictures of Indi and your Mum, Lyn  

He does look like he's trying (and succeeding!) to be more interesting than the TV


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Aww, what beautiful pictures of Indi and your Mum, Lyn
> 
> He does look like he's trying (and succeeding!) to be more interesting than the TV


Thank you Gi. Gi... The programme on the TV was interesting but Indi wanted mums attention....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi's like...

"Grandmum, WHY are you looking at that box with moving pictures? 
Look at me, I'm much cuter. 
Hellooooo? 
Hey - Look at me, look at me, c'mon now --
Look At Meeeeeee!!!! Sheesh!"

Peachy acts the same way - he wants undivided attention ALL of the time. :laughing1:

Great pictures as always, Lyn! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi's like...
> 
> "Grandmum, WHY are you looking at that box with moving pictures?
> Look at me, I'm much cuter.
> Hellooooo?
> Hey - Look at me, look at me, c'mon now --
> Look At Meeeeeee!!!! Sheesh!"
> 
> Peachy acts the same way - he wants undivided attention ALL of the time. :laughing1:
> 
> Great pictures as always, Lyn! *


 Hey Deb I reckon that. Peachy and Indigo must get to gether on talk budgies and cook up a plan to try to get everyone's attention but there plan doesn't work... Indi tried so hard this morning he even bopped mum on the side of the face he had his little feathers under his beak all fluffed as if to say come on I'm here pay attention to me... Mum was watching the morning show when Indi was trying to get her to talk to him..... Our birds are so funny aren't they....


----------



## Nadley

Indi is so gorgeous :loveeyes:. I can't think of any TV show that could keep my attention away from such an adorable budgie!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Nadley said:


> Indi is so gorgeous :loveeyes:. I can't think of any TV show that could keep my attention away from such an adorable budgie!


Thanks Tammy... I play with Indi anytime cause there is nothing on the TV that is worth looking at....


----------



## aluz

How sweet, Indi is such an affectionate boy! He certainly is more interesting and funny than any TV show.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> How sweet, Indi is such an affectionate boy! He certainly is more interesting and funny than any TV show.


Thanks Ana. I agree I think that Indi is more interesting than the TV show we should have a Indigo programme all of his own to watch on TV then lots of people will see his show...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thanks Everyone..


----------



## LynandIndigo

Thought id share some new photo's of Indi I took the photo's today. Oh and I finely got a photo of Indi yawning first time ever I was so excited... Please enjoy..

My Beautiful Indigo.


Indi sitting on his favorite pillow beside me. The one he wiped the carrot on.


Oh mum can i have a kiss please.


Having fun on my Mum's knee but thought id have a yawn first time ever in getting this photo... All i need id to post it in the Budgie of the Month..


Aren't i so beautiful


I love watching my mum and sitting on her knee..


I am so cute. Did you see my wings they are growing so much.


So much cuteness..


I have my little beady eye on you Mum.


Thank you for stopping by will add more photo's here very soon...


----------



## nuxi

Very cute! I especially like the photo of Indi yawning! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## aluz

Great pics, I'm glad you managed to capture Indi's cute yawn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Very cute! I especially like the photo of Indi yawning! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gaby... 



aluz said:


> Great pics, I'm glad you managed to capture Indi's cute yawn!


Thanks Ana.. It was luck getting the photo of Indi but I am glad I caught him in the act....


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are adorable pictures! I especially also like his little yawn  I always love seeing handsome Indi!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Those are adorable pictures! I especially also like his little yawn  I always love seeing handsome Indi!


Thank you Gi Gi... I am glad that Indis pictures make you smile... I couldn't believe that I got a photo of Indi yawning so cute...


----------



## Jonah

Even while yawning Indi look's handsome....great pics Lyn...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great pictures of handsome little Indi.
The yawning picture is cute. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Even while yawning Indi look's handsome....great pics Lyn...


Thank you Randy. That is what i thought to Indi with a cute yawn...



FaeryBee said:


> *Great pictures of handsome little Indi.
> The yawning picture is cute. *


Thank you Deb..I was thrilled when i caught the photo of Indi yawning it was just luck that i snapped at the right time...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indigo's Baby photo's for Nick.*

HI. Everyone... I am posting some baby photo's for Nick as promised and i hope everyone else enjoy's them to..Please bare with me I couldn't resist adding more photo's as Indi is so cute......

Indigo's baby photo's. Such a cute little birdie.














































Thank you for stopping by i have lots more photo's of Indi as a baby ill have to add them in my photobucket... Ill post more updated photo's of Indigo soon...


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh my gosh I think there are tears running down my face :scare:

I don't think I know how to handle this type of cuteness  

Lyn, he is just so cute, I want to melt.


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Oh my gosh I think there are tears running down my face :scare:
> 
> I don't think I know how to handle this type of cuteness
> 
> Lyn, he is just so cute, I want to melt.


Thank you Gi Gi.. Ill go through my other baby photo's of Indigo and ill post some more soon. I am glad you liked them I wanted to add more as his cuteness was wanting me to add more and more... In a couple of days ill add some more..


----------



## Kate C

I think my favourite is the 6th picture with you holding Indi. Even with his baby bars he is showing his potential. He would have done exceptionally well on the show bench. He had his stand down pat even at such a young age.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> I think my favourite is the 6th picture with you holding Indi. Even with his baby bars he is showing his potential. He would have done exceptionally well on the show bench. He had his stand down pat even at such a young age.


Thank you Kate. I was so lucky to get Indigo as the breeder didn't want to sell him he promised him to me cause i was so broke up about losing Buster...Indi was the only male at the time till the older bird came and i didn't want an older male as i wanted a budgie to love and teach him to talk and bond with me.... The breeder tried to give me an older budgie but dad said stick to the one you were promised.... Indigo cost me $80 to buy.... I have had no health problems with Indi from the day i got him... Indigo is my dream bird i am so lucky to have him... My little show budgie with a big personality... Indi is sitting in the cool right now talking his head off it is so hot and as soon as it cools down out he comes... He is hot to..


----------



## Kate C

You were very lucky to get him Lyn. I would not have wanted to sell him either.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

That boy had his favorite stance down even as a babe!! He reminds me so much of Apollo at that age. It makes me want to gobble him up. He is tooooo
Sweet!!! Great pics Lyn. J A


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> You were very lucky to get him Lyn. I would not have wanted to sell him either.


Thanks Kate....Indi was only 3 weeks Old and the other bird was 5 months Old it is harder to get them to talk when they are older....The man was happy that Indi was going to a good home...



Jo Ann said:


> That boy had his favorite stance down even as a babe!! He reminds me so much of Apollo at that age. It makes me want to gobble him up. He is tooooo
> Sweet!!! Great pics Lyn. J A


Thank you JoAnn.. Glad he reminds you so much like Apollo...


----------



## FaeryBee

*You were definitely fortunate to get Indi from the breeder -- I can see why he wanted to keep him. As a baby Indi was absolutely one of the cutest budgies ever and he grew up into one of the most handsome! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *You were definitely fortunate to get Indi from the breeder -- I can see why he wanted to keep him. As a baby Indi was absolutely one of the cutest budgies ever and he grew up into one of the most handsome! *


Thanks Deb. Indi came home in January 2012. Indi was born on the 8 th of December and the breeder doesn't usually breed then as it is to hot... Indi had 2 little sisters back then. Indi was so young and I felt bad cause he left his sisters behind and Indi was scared and wasn't eating seed but in a week he was eating seed.... I think 3 weeks is to young to leave his home but anyway it is easy to train them at that age... Breeding season is in. June cooler then..... I am really lucky the breeder was happy that he gave him to me as he said he was going to a good home to be loved... I send the breeder photos of Indi to show him how much he has grown the breeder likes that...


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, these photos are cuteness overload and I especially love the one of him standing on your face where you also look like a baby, Lyn! Just wanna give you both a big:hug:Thanks for brightening my day, Lyndigo


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Aww, these photos are cuteness overload and I especially love the one of him standing on your face where you also look like a baby, Lyn! Just wanna give you both a big:hug:Thanks for brightening my day, Lyndigo


Thanks Nick yes that photo of Indi on my nose is my favorite. Ill let you no on a secret I don't look my age at all i get it from my relatives on my father parents side...My grandmother instead of being 80 she looked 70... Hee hee!!! Which i think is a good thing... Glad i brighten up your day....


----------



## jean20057

*Lyn baby Indigo is just precious! It would seem that his right side is his favorite side to show off! I took one look at baby him, and I just couldn't help but to smile.....I may be making a trip down under to make a budgie-knapping trip.........*


----------



## LynandIndigo

jean20057 said:


> *Lyn baby Indigo is just precious! It would seem that his right side is his favorite side to show off! I took one look at baby him, and I just couldn't help but to smile.....I may be making a trip down under to make a budgie-knapping trip.........*


Thank you Kristen. Ill have to make sure i have Indigo's door under lock and key so he stays with me... Hee Hee!!! Maybe you can get a look a like of Indigo maybe they will be twins.... Another budgie like Indi would be cool...


----------



## jean20057

*Another Indi would be very cool!!! He could have an American twin out there somewhere!!!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

jean20057 said:


> *Another Indi would be very cool!!! He could have an American twin out there somewhere!!!*


Kristen. Now you will have to start looking for your dream Indigo. When you find your dream Indi please post a photo... Budgie urge ... I look at the budgies in the shop they are cute but Indi is more cute....


----------



## Jedikeet

LynandIndigo said:


> Thanks Nick yes that photo of Indi on my nose is my favorite. Ill let you no on a secret I don't look my age at all i get it from my relatives on my father parents side...My grandmother instead of being 80 she looked 70... Hee hee!!! Which i think is a good thing... Glad i brighten up your day....


You and Indi are both cute baby birdies that I wanna tickle - _coochi coochi coo_



jean20057 said:


> *Another Indi would be very cool!!! He could have an American twin out there somewhere!!!*


Skipper _is_ Indi's American Bro


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> You and Indi are both cute baby birdies that I wanna tickle - _coochi coochi coo_
> 
> Skipper _is_ Indi's American Bro


Maybe! Skipper is the wrong colour he is blue Indi is voilet!!!!


----------



## Jedikeet

LynandIndigo said:


> Maybe! Skipper is the wrong colour he is blue Indi is voilet!!!!


They're _brothers from different mothers_, but equally charming


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> They're _brothers from different mothers_, but equally charming


Yes I agree they are both beautiful and so different.... Every budgie is unique....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Nick I missed a bit in your post. Opps I didn't see this bit Nick you are a naughty boy...Look out or I might tickle you.
You are so funny..


----------



## aluz

I absolutely loved seeing these pics of baby Indi, he's so very precious!  
This was just what I needed, thanks for sharing these photos with us, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> I absolutely loved seeing these pics of baby Indi, he's so very precious!
> This was just what I needed, thanks for sharing these photos with us, Lyn!


Thank you Ana.. Indi was sure a cute baby and he is more handsome and so clever to.... I am happy you liked his baby photos....[/SIZE]


----------



## Figtoria

He really is a little pin-up model, isn't he? He poses like he's on a catwalk!!

And his blue is so vivid and bright!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Figtoria said:


> He really is a little pin-up model, isn't he? He poses like he's on a catwalk!!
> 
> And his blue is so vivid and bright!!


Thank you I have a photo to show you I'll post it sometime this morning.... I think you will like this photo...


----------



## amandacurrie

I just die every time I see pictures of Indigo he's so so sooooo cute!!! Baby pictures are great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LynandIndigo

amandacurrie said:


> I just die every time I see pictures of Indigo he's so so sooooo cute!!! Baby pictures are great! Thanks for sharing


Thank you Amanda. Indi loves the camera. I am taking some new photos of him today and tomorrow so I'll post some new ones tomorrow....


----------



## amandacurrie

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Amanda. Indi loves the camera. I am taking some new photos of him today and tomorrow so I'll post some new ones tomorrow....


I look forward to that!


----------



## LynandIndigo

*On the Catwalk*

Figtoria wanted to see Indi on the red carpet. So here he is..

Indigo on the red carpet runway.












Is this my best side..




Thank you for stopping by ill post some more updated photo's soon next week..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh yes - I remember the pictures of Indi on the Red Carpet.

He looks so proud and tall -- exactly as a Top Budgie Model should!

I know Indi MUST be the most sought-after model in all of the budgie modeling world as well as the one receiving the highest pay check. :wow:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Oh yes - I remember the pictures of Indi on the Red Carpet.
> 
> He looks so proud and tall -- exactly as a Top Budgie Model should!
> 
> I know Indi MUST be the most sought-after model in all of the budgie modeling world as well as the one receiving the highest pay check. :wow:*


Thanks Deb....Indi is sure a super Model... These photos aren't new ones but a member wanted to see them...I think our little Indi likes to show off for his lady friends on talk budgies.... If you need Indi to model he charges top price.... Hee Hee!!!!!


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, Indi sure knows how to stop and strut for all the cameras flashing! Always calm, cool, collected for the handsomest budgie model in the whole WORLD! :wow: 

Those are great pictures, Lyn! :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Indi sure knows how to stop and strut for all the cameras flashing! Always calm, cool, collected for the handsomest budgie model in the whole WORLD! :wow:
> 
> Those are great pictures, Lyn! :clap:


Thank you Gi Gi. I think Indi knows that he is a super model to he loves the camera everytime it comes out... always on for a photo..


----------



## amandacurrie

Lyn these are amazing! I'm absolutely in love with Indigo - what a handsome fella!


----------



## nuxi

Baby Indi is so cute!:loveeyes: The photos of Indi on the red carpet are nice too!


----------



## LynandIndigo

amandacurrie said:


> Lyn these are amazing! I'm absolutely in love with Indigo - what a handsome fella!


Thank you Amanda... Maybe you will have a little Indi of your own one day... Indi will love you if you ever come and visit us....



nuxi said:


> Baby Indi is so cute!:loveeyes: The photos of Indi on the red carpet are nice too!


Thank you Gaby...I'm happy you liked the red carpet photos...


----------



## aluz

Indi looks amazing on the red carpet, my absolute favourite pic is the second one!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Indi looks amazing on the red carpet, my absolute favourite pic is the second one!


Thanks Ana... I am happy you liked Indi's red carpet walk.. It is if he knows what to do for the camera....


----------



## SPBudgie

*Gorgeous Photogenic Handsome Beautiful Magnificent Stellar Pretty Boy Lovely Fabulous Indigo!!! My favorite pictures of him are his Poofiest Big head shots - so cute and funny!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Gorgeous Photogenic Handsome Beautiful Magnificent Stellar Pretty Boy Lovely Fabulous Indigo!!! My favorite pictures of him are his Poofiest Big head shots - so cute and funny!*


Thank you Ollie I also like Indi's Poofiest head shots to... I think that Indi loves his photo taken... Thank you for stopping by..


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Apollo is here at the key board, dancing across the keys full of excitement. He has decided that instrumental percussion is his all time favorite Christmas music.
The tapes from Australia are nice, but he is all aflutter about the news in the flock. Everyone is guessing who will be picked to raise this years little pinkies.
Kabobs and manu roses are in great demand to stock up on nutrients and calm the jitters a bit before the chosen hens withdraw to the royal bower. Papas are all aflutter because they will have their very own swing and millet spray to help keep mom well supplied while she snuggles her little clutch and gets ready to make the best budgie crop milk ever for her little ones. Sending Indi and every birdie best wishes. Apollo.:budge::budge::budgie::budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Apollo is here at the key board, dancing across the keys full of excitement. He has decided that instrumental percussion is his all time favorite Christmas music.
> The tapes from Australia are nice, but he is all aflutter about the news in the flock. Everyone is guessing who will be picked to raise this years little pinkies.
> Kabobs and manu roses are in great demand to stock up on nutrients and calm the jitters a bit before the chosen hens withdraw to the royal bower. Papas are all aflutter because they will have their very own swing and millet spray to help keep mom well supplied while she snuggles her little clutch and gets ready to make the best budgie crop milk ever for her little ones. Sending Indi and every birdie best wishes. Apollo.:budge::budge::budgie::budgie:


Thank you JoAnn for your wishes to Indi...


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

You too, Lyn. There would be no healthy happy Indi with out his MA. :hug::hug::budge::budge::hug::hug:Jo Ann


----------



## DamonsMaster

Lnn, your Indi has got to be the most handsome, most photogenic budgie ever.I love those looks he is giving on the red carpet. Yes, I bet he does charge top dollars to do modelling !!!!! He is a real credit to your love and care.............Janna.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> You too, Lyn. There would be no healthy happy Indi with out his MA. :hug::hug::budge::budge::hug::hug:Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn..I give Indi the best care and a good life with me and he gets the best quality seed... I just love him....



DamonsMaster said:


> Lnn, your Indi has got to be the most handsome, most photogenic budgie ever.I love those looks he is giving on the red carpet. Yes, I bet he does charge top dollars to do modelling !!!!! He is a real credit to your love and care.............Janna.


Thank you Janna. If Indi had his way he would have a huge credit card for modelling... Yes Janna I love Indi so much he is like a little child..


----------



## LynandIndigo

I got this cute photo of Indi today i have taken some more but will add them tonight as i am going fishing soon. I thought id share this photo with you.Indigo's wings have grown so much.

My cute little guy Indigo.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Definitely his very cutest pose!...*


----------



## Jonah

He looks like he is ready to eat some fish, so you better catch some....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Such a sweet little face gazing up at you!! 
That little Indigo is just too cute for words.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Indy's Red Carpet pics are great! He is a real model bird. I remember you say he's from show stock, and it does show in his conformation. He really can't be any more perfect looking Lyn!


----------



## Kate C

Indi displaying his perfection as usual. Nice one Indi.

It must be dry up there Lyn if you are going fishing. Wish it was dry down here. Has been pouring non stop for about 4 days, I think most of the roads around me have water over them, too wet to go anywhere.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Indi displaying his perfection as usual. Nice one Indi.
> 
> It must be dry up there Lyn if you are going fishing. Wish it was dry down here. Has been pouring non stop for about 4 days, I think most of the roads around me have water over them, too wet to go anywhere.


Thanks Kate.... Glad you liked Indis cute photo..... It has been very dry here we needed the rain we only had 4 and a half Inches of rain yesterday... There was local flooding in the river and low lying roads but it has gone down now and we sent the low down to you. NSW is now flooding from the low... It was boiling hot fishing... But we still need some more rain still dry.....



RavensGryf said:


> Indy's Red Carpet pics are great! He is a real model bird. I remember you say he's from show stock, and it does show in his conformation. He really can't be any more perfect looking Lyn!


Thank you Julie.. Indi does look cute on the runway doesn't he....



FaeryBee said:


> *Such a sweet little face gazing up at you!!
> That little Indigo is just too cute for words.*


Thank you Deb.. Indis cute little eyes always make me melt.... I'll have to post my other photos tomorrow got home late...



Jonah said:


> He looks like he is ready to eat some fish, so you better catch some....


I didn't know that budgies can eat fish I don't think they can.... We didn't catch any fish this afternoon I only caught 4 little brim but they had to go back into the water so we came home with no fish... There was to much fresh water in the river from the rain we had yesterday....
.. But we left late and then the sand flies came now I am scratching them sand flies don't agree with me... My friend is taking us fishing again next week...



SPBudgie said:


> *Definitely his very cutest pose!...*


Thank you Ollie. I think this photo is one of his cutest photos to.. You will have to come back tomorrow to see the other photos I'll add....


----------



## StarlingWings

What a cute pose! And his wings are getting so long, I'm sure he'll love stretching them out when flying! 

He always looks so camera ready 

Tell Indigo he's the handsomest for me!


----------



## aluz

Your Indi is such a darling boy, I love his extra cute puffy cheeks!


----------



## nuxi

His fluffy cheeks are so cute!


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> His fluffy cheeks are so cute!


Thank you Gaby...



aluz said:


> Your Indi is such a darling boy, I love his extra cute puffy cheeks!


Thank you Ana. He does have cute cheeks doesn't he...



StarlingWings said:


> What a cute pose! And his wings are getting so long, I'm sure he'll love stretching them out when flying!
> 
> He always looks so camera ready
> 
> Tell Indigo he's the handsomest for me!


Thank you GI GI.. I will tell Indigo that he is handsome from you but maybe Indi will blush but I think Indi has so many girlfriends on here he is not telling me how many he has but he said you were one of his girlfriends...


----------



## Jedikeet

Jonah said:


> He looks like he is ready to eat some fish, so you better catch some....


Yep, Indi looks like a cute little Japanese sushi-loving budgie


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Yep, Indi looks like a cute little Japanese sushi-loving budgie


Hey Nick. No Japanese sushi here didn't catch any fish... I don't think Indi will like Sushi I don't like it either... Raw fish...


----------



## Jedikeet

LynandIndigo said:


> Hey Nick. No Japanese sushi here didn't catch any fish... I don't think Indi will like Sushi I don't like it either... Raw fish...


Don't knock it till you've tried it, Lyn.Sushi is raw fish but it's cleansed and you should eat it with rice, and dip it in wasabi mixed with soy sauce. Youll know how good it is once you've tried it


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Don't knock it till you've tried it, Lyn.Sushi is raw fish but it's cleansed and you should eat it with rice, and dip it in wasabi mixed with soy sauce. Youll know how good it is once you've tried it


Nick i have tried Sushi a long time ago but it wasn't very nice where i bought it from the shop is now closed down. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jedikeet

LynandIndigo said:


> Nick i have tried Sushi a long time ago but it wasn't very nice where i bought it from the shop is now closed down. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


LOL! They've probably closed down for serving _bad_ sushi!:laughing:

A good sushi shop never goes out of business and is managed to very strict standards. Most sushi chefs in Japan train for years in different stages of food prep and handling before they're hired at restaurants.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Here you go some more photo's of My little cute Indigo... He is so healthy and loveable to..

My little Indigo


Another cheeky photo of Indigo i got yesterday.








Play time on my cage






Sitting on Lyn's mother's knee


----------



## Jedikeet

Indi says "Indi wants some sushi and sushi is oishi!"


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Indi says "Indi wants some sushi and sushi is oishi!"


Oishi, Oishi, Sushi, Sushi is not on my list for dinner tonight!!! But we may have Its Chicken tonight Chicken tonight No Sushi.. Hee Hee. I don't even think that Indi would even know what sushi is..


----------



## Jedikeet

_Oishi_ means 'yummy' in Japanese and of course a celebrity like Indi should know what sushi is


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> _Oishi_ means 'yummy' in Japanese and of course a celebrity like Indi should know what sushi is


Yes i know i looked the word up on the internet... Yummy Yummy Sushi still not for dinner tonight...


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh you guys Nick and Lyn you're cracking me up :laughing2:! 

Nick is right, a distinguished and worldly socialite celebrity like Indigo must eat (and enjoy) a sophisticated dish like sushi!! Hehehee :laughing: You know there are vegetarian types of sushi... Not all are made with seafood. Some are cooked seafood and fish too .


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Oh you guys Nick and Lyn you're cracking me up :laughing2:!
> 
> Nick is right, a distinguished and worldly socialite celebrity like Indigo must eat (and enjoy) a sophisticated dish like sushi!! Hehehee :laughing: You know there are vegetarian types of sushi... Not all are made with seafood. Some are cooked seafood and fish too .


Thanks Julie Glad you liked Indi's photo's and made you laugh... Its good to have some fun and it is good to laugh it makes you feel better.... Nick was cracking me up with the Sushi so i was teasing him.... I think ill tell Nick that Indi is a vegetarian and only eats seed and veggies this is what makes his feathers shine... I think ill have to go and try Sushi again to see what the taste is all about i have forgotton.... Maybe the Sushi tastes like rubber... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*:focus: Back to the topic of Indi's pictures (rather than sushi)

The new pictures look just as wonderful as always, Lyn!
You are going to have a hard time picking your very favorite picture of Indi for this month's BOTM challenge because all the pictures you have of him are great. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *:focus: Back to the topic of Indi's pictures (rather than sushi)
> 
> The new pictures look just as wonderful as always, Lyn!
> You are going to have a hard time picking your very favorite picture of Indi for this month's BOTM challenge because all the pictures you have of him are great. *


Thanks Deb. Ha Ha!!! But Sushi is now closed.. Indi is much better and more cute than Sushi... So that is now closed and we can come back to the topic of my beautiful Indi... Gee I wish it wasn't so hard to chose a cute photo of Indi I am going to have a headake looking but I am sure I'll find one that will take everyone's eyes plus Indi will melt everyone's eyes with love.....I will be entering in the budgie of the month soon...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Having trouble picking a cute photo of Indi*

Here are some cute photo's of my cute little guy....

My Cute little guy





.






My cute little guy....


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's going to be hard for you to choose a favorite because you have so many wonderful pictures of Indi. :laughing1:

I'm sure whichever one you end up picking will be great because he's such a great model! :thumbsup: *


----------



## Jedikeet

FaeryBee said:


> *:focus: Back to the topic of Indi's pictures (rather than sushi)
> 
> The new pictures look just as wonderful as always, Lyn!
> You are going to have a hard time picking your very favorite picture of Indi for this month's BOTM challenge because all the pictures you have of him are great. *


Hey, Randy got me started on the sushi thing and Indi does look like he's ready to eat some fish on that photo:evil:

_Quote:
Originally Posted by Jonah View Post
"He looks like he is ready to eat some fish, so you better catch some...."
_


----------



## LynandIndigo

All fixed....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Indi was playing with me in the lounge room and i got some more cute and adorable photo's of my little guy. Hope you enjoy..

Don't you just love this cute face.


Pay attention to me mum my face is really yellow not pale yellow.


I love sitting on my mums knee.


Playing on top of my cage. I can see out the window.


Aren't i just the most adorable budgie ever.. My Mum spoils me so much. She loves me..


Thanks for stopping by..​


----------



## FaeryBee

*More adorable pictures! 

It's obvious from the pictures you share what a close bond you and Indi have, Lyn. 
The love he has for you is all over his face because he knows how much you cherish him.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *More adorable pictures!
> 
> It's obvious from the pictures you share what a close bond you and Indi have, Lyn.
> The love he has for you is all over his face because he knows how much you cherish him.*


Thank you Deb. Yes Indi and I do share a very close bond it is amazing how one little bird can win over our hearts.. I'll try to get a video of Indi tomorrow....


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are beautiful pictures, Lyn! I love the way Indi looks at you, he is so cute 

The second one is my favourite, look at his cute little face


----------



## DamonsMaster

Lyn, I always love looking at pictures of Indi. His expressions are amazing, the way he puts his head to one side and looks so intently at you. It really is clear that he loves you with all his heart. Yes it is impossible for anyone who has never owned a budgie to understand just how incredible these wee birds are and how closely bonded they can become with their chosen human.I feel honoured that Damon has allowed me to be his mate and I know you share that same incredible closeness with Indi, Lyn. I can't wait to see that video that you are going to get of your beautiful boy.


----------



## LynandIndigo

DamonsMaster said:


> Lyn, I always love looking at pictures of Indi. His expressions are amazing, the way he puts his head to one side and looks so intently at you. It really is clear that he loves you with all his heart. Yes it is impossible for anyone who has never owned a budgie to understand just how incredible these wee birds are and how closely bonded they can become with their chosen human.I feel honoured that Damon has allowed me to be his mate and I know you share that same incredible closeness with Indi, Lyn. I can't wait to see that video that you are going to get of your beautiful boy.


Thank you Janna. As I said to GIGi Indi has the most adorable expressions on his face... I say to Indi what a cute little face you have...People who have never owned these amazing little birds don't understand until they own one themselves.... That's why it upsets me when someone says to me Oh it's just a bird when the people don't understand. Till they get a bird then they will know what we are feeling. I know a lot of people who don't have our little budgies and go on about it to me saying Indi is just a bird when he is really clever. Anyway back to Indi I love him so much Indi is my best friend... I am glad you have a special bond with your bird to Janna...



StarlingWings said:


> Those are beautiful pictures, Lyn! I love the way Indi looks at you, he is so cute
> 
> The second one is my favourite, look at his cute little face


Thank you GIGI.I know Indi has wonderful expression on his face.. I really love him I spend hours with him.. Buster was the same he had the same love but buster didn't have the expression like Indi does guess they are two different birds... I loved Buster very much and Indi is my world now... I also like the second photo it looks like he is saying move over mum with the look he had.. But he has a cute look.... I'm going to have a hard time picking a photo....


----------



## Riovedo

To say he is cute just doesn't cut it! He's so sweet, I just want to hug him! :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Riovedo said:


> To say he is cute just doesn't cut it! He's so sweet, I just want to hug him! :hug:


Thanks Tammy. Aww you can cuddle Indi anytime... Indi loves kisses....


----------



## aluz

Oh my, that first photo on your latest set of pics is absolutely precious! 
The loving way your Indi is looking at you says it all and is truly heart-warming!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Oh my, that first photo on your latest set of pics is absolutely precious!
> The loving way your Indi is looking at you says it all and is truly heart-warming!


Thank you Ana.. I love this photo to. My cute little boy is so caring I think this photo is precious to... I think I'll put it in a frame...


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my gosh I can't even pick a favorite pic because they are all great pics and so terribly adorable Lyn ! I like how he's trying to convince you his face is really yellow! Not pale yellow :laughing2:!


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Oh my gosh I can't even pick a favorite pic because they are all great pics and so terribly adorable Lyn ! I like how he's trying to convince you his face is really yellow! Not pale yellow :laughing2:!


Thank you Julie. I know what you mean there are so many nice photo's of Indi but i can only pick one... Yes that is a cute photo of him trying to convince me his face is dark yellow and not pale the light changes his yellow.. I am glad you liked His photo's ill have some more to add tonight maybe...


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

I haven't been on here to look at photos for ages. Got my Indi fix now  He's just as handsome as ever Lyn. So photogenic.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Frankie'sFriend said:


> I haven't been on here to look at photos for ages. Got my Indi fix now  He's just as handsome as ever Lyn. So photogenic.


Thank you Madonna... Nice of you to stop by.... I'm happy you liked Indi's photos... I'll be posting some more soon...


----------



## despoinaki

Indi is adorable  I always smile when I see his little face  And he always looks so content and happy! 
Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> Indi is adorable  I always smile when I see his little face  And he always looks so content and happy!
> Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


Hey Despina. Thank you Glad Indi's photo's put a smile on your face.. I love taking photo's of Indi he is my world.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Late afternoon Photo's of Indi...













Thanks for stopping by..​


----------



## StarlingWings

Awh, Lyn, that first picture is just adorable, it's like Indi is saying "Look at me, Mum, I'm so cute "


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Awh, Lyn, that first picture is just adorable, it's like Indi is saying "Look at me, Mum, I'm so cute "


Thanks Gi Gi. Come to think about it, it does seem he is saying Pay attention mum look at me I'm so cute.....


----------



## RavensGryf

Did Indy tease his hair extra big today for the pics?  It looks like he did, and he is so handsome no matter what he does .


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Did Indy tease his hair extra big today for the pics?  It looks like he did, and he is so handsome no matter what he does .


Thanks Julie. No Indi didn't tease his hair extra today it was the light shining on his feathers the photo's were taken in the evening.... But you never no Indi may have a hidden hair dresser that i don't know about..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo

I posted some new photos of Indi here i Will be posting some more tomorrow....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Got a few more cute photo's of Indigo...

Beautiful Boy.


I'm listening in mum I can hear you..




Thanks for Stopping By.​


----------



## StarlingWings

More adorable Indigo poses  

He looks very handsome


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> More adorable Indigo poses
> 
> He looks very handsome


Thank you Gi Gi. I love taking photo's of Indigo to share with you all....


----------



## aluz

Great pics as always, Lyn! On this latest set of photos we can really see your Indi's beautiful violet colouring.


----------



## KathyP

love the photos!!! He is so handsome!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

KathyP said:


> love the photos!!! He is so handsome!!!


Thank you Kathy.. For your nice comment... I think Indi is handsome to....



aluz said:


> Great pics as always, Lyn! On this latest set of photos we can really see your Indi's beautiful violet colouring.


Thank you Ana... I was trying to capture Indigo's violet when I take a photo of him the camera changes his colour.. Thank you for your kind words... I'll post some more soon....


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indi was keeping Mikaela and Josh busy all weekend. Indi had his eye on them all day.*

HI. Everyone!!! I had my niece and her boyfriend up for the weekend. Anyway Indi was keeping a good eye on Mikaela and Josh all weekend.. Indi didn't let them out of his sight he really took to my niece Mikaela and then came around for Josh... This is a different post I will be adding some more photo's into Indigo's on going pictures soon. I wanted this to be different...

Oh i am the boss of Lyn's Niece Mikaela they were having a good talk.








Please pay attention to me you only come up sometimes i am the important one..


Excuse me but Mikaela is my girl.


Thank you for stopping by..​


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's lovely to see Indi enjoying his time with your niece and her boyfriend.

Indi is such a sociable little guy!

I believe he thinks he is the center of the universe and everyone who comes to visit you and your Mum are really there to visit HIM! :laughing1:*


----------



## aluz

Indi really knows how to be a great host to his house guests and to make them feel welcomed! He's such a charming boy!


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *It's lovely to see Indi enjoying his time with your niece and her boyfriend.
> 
> Indi is such a sociable little guy!
> 
> Thank you Deb. .
> 
> I believe he thinks he is the center of the universe and everyone who comes to visit you and your Mum are really there to visit HIM! :laughing1:*





aluz said:


> Indi really knows how to be a great host to his house guests and to make them feel welcomed! He's such a charming boy!


Thank you Ana... Indi is the perfect entrainer he looked after his guests really well:cool


----------



## nuxi

The photos of your niece and Indi are adorable! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## KathyP

it is so cute how he interacts with them. Every time their heads were bent as if they were doing the same thing whether it be talking to each other or posing for a nice picture....so very cute!!


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are beautiful pictures of Indi and your niece! They are very sweet together and I can tell he is charming everyone!

What a cutie


----------



## Kate C

Indi certainly likes your niece and he is keeping a close eye on her boyfriend. And of course every visitor really comes to visit Indi and not his humans.


----------



## SPBudgie

*The ultimate host, our Indi - handsome, charming and welcoming to the max!*


----------



## RavensGryf

Indy is such a friendly (and irresistibly adorable ) little guy Lyn! 

I had to laugh when Deborah said that everyone who comes to visit you and your mum, Indy thinks they are there to see him . That is so funny! He just assumes they came for him :laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> The photos of your niece and Indi are adorable! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thank you Gaby...



KathyP said:


> it is so cute how he interacts with them. Every time their heads were bent as if they were doing the same thing whether it be talking to each other or posing for a nice picture....so very cute!!


Thank you Kathy... Indi was trying to get there attention....



StarlingWings said:


> Those are beautiful pictures of Indi and your niece! They are very sweet together and I can tell he is charming everyone!
> 
> What a cutie


Thank you Gi Gi. Indi really liked Mikaela...



Kate C said:


> Indi certainly likes your niece and he is keeping a close eye on her boyfriend. And of course every visitor really comes to visit Indi and not his humans.


Thank you Kate... Indi wanted to be Mikaelas boyfriend it was funny cause Indi was giving Josh funny looks all weekend...



SPBudgie said:


> *The ultimate host, our Indi - handsome, charming and welcoming to the max!*


Thank you Ollie.. Indi loves being the best little host looking after his visitors...



RavensGryf said:


> Indy is such a friendly (and irresistibly adorable ) little guy Lyn!
> 
> I had to laugh when Deborah said that everyone who comes to visit you and your mum, Indy thinks they are there to see him . That is so funny! He just assumes they came for him :laughing:


Thank you Julie... I was half asleep last night I have reread Debs post and it made me laugh to..... Indi is on Facebook now he has a username...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Caught Indigo with my mobile phone and a few more cute photo's.

Indi saying hi to his picture.


Nap time on my knee..




Indi decided to take his frustrations out on my heal.




Thank you for stopping by...​


----------



## nuxi

Very cute,Lyn! The last photo is adorable!


----------



## wasem

amazing, so beautiful


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn,
I love the picture of Indi with your phone -- that is beyond awesome!*


----------



## LittleFeather

Fun pictures! I especially like the first one where he is admiring his image on the phone....adorable!


----------



## aluz

These are great, Lyn! My favourite is the last close up pic of Indi.


----------



## Cody

Cute pictures, I love that last closeup one and I can hear Indi saying as he looks at the phone, "Who's that beautiful guy in there, he looks just like me!"


----------



## SPBudgie

*I'm with Deb on that phone picture - that look in his eye is Priceless!*


----------



## Kate C

I also love the one of Indi looking at himself on the phone.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a handsome boy! I love the last picture of him, it's such a cute pose! :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> What a handsome boy! I love the last picture of him, it's such a cute pose! :clap:


Thank you GI GI.. Indi is sure cute in that photo isn't he...



Kate C said:


> I also love the one of Indi looking at himself on the phone.


Thanks Kate Indi loves the mobile phone he loves seeing the budgies and also himself. He is very clever..



SPBudgie said:


> *I'm with Deb on that phone picture - that look in his eye is Priceless!*


Thank you Ollie. I also think the photo of Indi with his mobile phone is a classic.... It is if he is talking to himself in the phone... The look in his eye so cute..



Cody said:


> Cute pictures, I love that last closeup one and I can hear Indi saying as he looks at the phone, "Who's that beautiful guy in there, he looks just like me!"


Thank you Cody... Indi came up really close to the camera and he thought there was a budgie in the camera for the last photo... I also like the first photo to....



aluz said:


> These are great, Lyn! My favourite is the last close up pic of Indi.


Thank you Ana. You have good taste in photo's... I also like that one to but i love all of the photo's i take of my beautiful boy...



LittleFeather said:


> Fun pictures! I especially like the first one where he is admiring his image on the phone....adorable!


Thank you He is cute in that photo doesn't he.



FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> I love the picture of Indi with your phone -- that is beyond awesome!*


Thank you Deb. I love that photo to i think ill keep the photo for a competition and enter it sometime on the form...



wasem said:


> amazing, so beautiful


Thank you i am happy you liked Indigos photo's...



nuxi said:


> Very cute,Lyn! The last photo is adorable!


Thank you Gaby... As i said to everyone else I like that photo to...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*First Flight Photo Attempt. Excited.*

HI. Everyone!!!! As you all know I love to take photo's of Indigo and yesterday i got my first ever flight attempt that actually worked out for me YAY!!! Thought you all might like to see some other photo's of Indigo to... I hope you are all not sick of seeing Indi's photo's i love posting them for everyone to see.. I wish you all could see Indigo for real he is more beautiful than his photo's..

My first flight photo of Indigo.


I'm so spoilt look at my Toy Box.


Don't want this toy.


Out this toy goes and over it goes.


Aren't i so Cute.


See my big Spots.


I am listening to you Mum.


Pay Attention to me mum Hello not the TV on me please i am more cuter than the girl on the Television.


Here i come i am the boss of the Cross Stitch.




I love you Mum.


Thank you for Stopping by i have some more new photo's to add in my next post right here.​


----------



## LynandIndigo

Have more to add later...


----------



## RavensGryf

Beautiful new pics of Indy, Lyn!!  I love them all, but one's you caught of him flying are great. Small birds move their wings so fast, it's just a blur lol! 

You really have some nice photos!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great pictures, Lyn!

I particularly like :love the flying shot you captured of Indi. 

I also really like the 2nd picture of Indi with his bucket of toys where he's lifting the toy with his beak  in the pink ball.*


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are wonderful shots, Lyn! Congratulations on getting your first flight shot, it's beautiful  

I also love the toy box pictures, he's so colourful and his toys make him even more so 

Thank you for sharing, I doubt we could ever get tired of Indi's pictures! :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Just got another flight photo. I am using the moving control on the camera and have to set a number so i am experimenting with Indi flying. I was sitting on the lounge room chair when i took the flying ones now ill have to stand up and try. He is so quick and sometimes i don't get him in the center of the camera. Bad photo taking i take sometimes so i delete them off my camera. How is this one.

Indigo flying with his feet up.


More to come you can also see Indigo on facebook and Instagram as well..​


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, that's gorgeous, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Those are wonderful shots, Lyn! Congratulations on getting your first flight shot, it's beautiful
> 
> I also love the toy box pictures, he's so colourful and his toys make him even more so
> 
> Thank you for sharing, I doubt we could ever get tired of Indi's pictures! :clap:


Thank you Gi Gi. It took me ages to get the flight photo of Indigo his wings didn't look right when i took the photo they looked kinda funny..



FaeryBee said:


> *Great pictures, Lyn!
> 
> I particularly like :love the flying shot you captured of Indi.
> 
> I also really like the 2nd picture of Indi with his bucket of toys where he's lifting the toy with his beak  in the pink ball.*


Thank you Deb. I love all of the photo's i take of Indi but the flying ones are really hard to take. I just aimed and hit the button and hoped for the best. Glad you liked my photo's thanks for stopping by ill be adding more tomorrow.



RavensGryf said:


> Beautiful new pics of Indy, Lyn!!  I love them all, but one's you caught of him flying are great. Small birds move their wings so fast, it's just a blur lol!
> 
> You really have some nice photos!


Thank you Julie. I have a few more new photo's of Indi i have to put in my photobucket. Indi loves his photo being taken.



LynandIndigo said:


> Have more to add later...


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous, Lyn!


Thank you Gi Gi. Can you see that Indigo's wings are nearly all the one length now bar from about 5 little feathers that haven't come through when the vet cut his wings you can see where she did it. Will they grow back?


----------



## LynandIndigo

Here you go. Some more of Indigo

See My big spots


I love my Bell


Aren't i a little Cutie.


I love you.




Thank you for stopping by ill be back later.


----------



## StarlingWings

His facial expressions are just stunning  

Lyn, you have a very special boy


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> His facial expressions are just stunning
> 
> Lyn, you have a very special boy


Thank you Gi Gi. I have more photo's to post but ill come back tomorrow dont want to post them all at once. Have to save some. Will Indigo's wings grow back where the vet cut them you can see the hole where she did it they are nearly all grown back?


----------



## StarlingWings

It looks like they'll grow in fully, his flights seem to be coming in nicely


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> It looks like they'll grow in fully, his flights seem to be coming in nicely


You can see where she cut them in the second flight photo it was ages ago when she did it. Are you sure they will grow back i want to grow Indigo's wings all back as he knows his way around the house and there is only me and mum living in the house and mum tells me when she wants to go out side.Have a look at the second flight photo.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Side on photo of Indigo. Please excuse my legs. I had shorts on and it was hot...

I have cute eyes.


----------



## Kate C

Great pictures Lyn especially the second flight picture.

His feathers should grow back when he has a major molt.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn especially the second flight picture.
> 
> His feathers should grow back when he has a major molt.


Thank you Kate. Don't know when he is going to have a major molt. Indi is slightly molting at the moment. I am growing his wings back they look better long now...


----------



## RavensGryf

More beautiful photos!! I LOVE these flying ones, how fun. Don't worry about his flight feathers, they're guaranteed to molt out and grow in .


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> More beautiful photos!! I LOVE these flying ones, how fun. Don't worry about his flight feathers, they're guaranteed to molt out and grow in .


Thank you Julie. I just got some more flight photos going to add them into Photobucket then back here shortly. Please come back..


----------



## LynandIndigo

I'm not good at taking flight photo's but ill get it right one day... This is only my second try its alright for a first and second go... Oh and i caught Indigo talking with mum on the phone..

Some more flight photo's..I was a bit off center in this one.




I like this one of Indi.






Busted!!!!! Indigo caught in the act he was trying to have a conversation with Mum and a friend on the Mobile phone. Indi was trying to get Mum's attention.. But Mum was just to busy talking. Poor Indigo.


Thank you for stopping by ill be back tomorrow with more...


----------



## Budget baby

They are great pictures Lyn, Indi looks like a lovely Angel with his wings spread out like that.:clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Pretty boy said:


> They are great pictures Lyn, Indi looks like a lovely Angel with his wings spread out like that.:clap:


Thank you Cathy. Indi is sure a little Angel when he is asleep and not up to mischief... Just kidding Cathy... He looks cute in his flight photos I'll have to practice more on getting it right.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Lyn - those flight pictures are Spectacular! Wow! And the other pictures are great, as well!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Lyn - those flight pictures are Spectacular! Wow! And the other pictures are great, as well!*


Thank you Ollie. Today was the first day I thought I'd try to take a flight photo I tried before and they were no good to blurry but today they seemed to be a bit better... It's hard to take him while in action he moves to quick..Indi has been giving me some cute looks for me to take on my camera lately.. Maybe he thinks he is a super star now that he has his own face book page that Mikaela my niece set it up for me...


----------



## aluz

Your Indi really poses beautifully for the camera and you got some incredibly sweet and adorable pics there! 
The flight shots are awesome too, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Your Indi really poses beautifully for the camera and you got some incredibly sweet and adorable pics there!
> The flight shots are awesome too, well done! :thumbsup:


Thank you Ana. Indi really likes his phot being taken. I wish i knew more about taking flight photo's and how to set the settings right on my camera so i could get a good flight photo. Im happy you liked the photos of Indi.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Indi was playing with my mobile phone and he pressed a button with his toe and made a tune play on the phone it was quite funny and i also got another flight photo.

Indi and the Mobile phone.


You can see he had everything all over the place on the phone Indi is Clever




Thank you for Stopping by.


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are great! :clap: 

I pull out the camera every five minutes and still haven't managed a flight photo  

You're quite a good photographer and little Indi is the best model, of course


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Those are great! :clap:
> 
> I pull out the camera every five minutes and still haven't managed a flight photo
> 
> You're quite a good photographer and little Indi is the best model, of course


Thank you Gi Gi. I wish I knew how to set my camera so I can take a good photo of Indis wings like other people do... Think I might have to ask how they do it..


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love the first picture of Indi on your phone, Lyn!

I wonder if he was calling Peachy? *


----------



## nuxi

The flight photos are very nice! Indi looks so cute sitting on the cell phone! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ha Ha - Looks like Indi is planning on using up all your minutes!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Ha Ha - Looks like Indi is planning on using up all your minutes!*


Thanks Ollie. I think he was wanting to use up my credit calling Peachy.



nuxi said:


> The flight photos are very nice! Indi looks so cute sitting on the cell phone! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!




Thank you Gabby.. Yes he was talking to his friends.



FaeryBee said:


> *I love the first picture of Indi on your phone, Lyn!
> 
> I wonder if he was calling Peachy? *


Thank you Deb. I think that Indi was talking to peachy.. Hope Indi put lots of credit on from calling America.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Have some more new photo's of Indigo please enjoy. I have taken lots of new photo's but i won't post them all at once so ill be back in a few days.

so Cute.
















Indigo so Cute.


My beautiful boy.


Thanks for stopping by.​


----------



## RavensGryf

There's Mr. Perfect again ! Sooo beautiful, all the pics of Indy, but my favorite one is the second up from the bottom. Look at that eye and thoughtful expression!


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> There's Mr. Perfect again ! Sooo beautiful, all the pics of Indy, but my favorite one is the second up from the bottom. Look at that eye and thoughtful expression!


Thanks Julie. Indi said it was about time i posted some more photos for you all to see. Yes that photo is really cute i like that one to.


----------



## StarlingWings

He's such a stunner, Lyn! And he's certainly well practiced at posing


----------



## SPBudgie

*Wonderful! My favorites are the first one, and the second to last. :loveeyes:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love Indi's puffy little pompadour feather-do! 
The 9th picture is my favorite. 

​*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *I love Indi's puffy little pompadour feather-do!
> The 9th picture is my favorite.
> 
> Thank you Deb. Indi sure has a puffy head I love Indis new long feathers i am growing them long. Indi flies all around the house.. Yes the 9th photo is my favorite to. Ill be back tomorrow with some more photo's.
> 
> ​*





SPBudgie said:


> *Wonderful! My favorites are the first one, and the second to last. :loveeyes:*


Thank you Ollie. It is so hard to chose a favorite photo as i have so many of them i like them all but i do like the second last photo to you can see the love in his eyes.



StarlingWings said:


> He's such a stunner, Lyn! And he's certainly well practiced at posing


Thank you Gi Gi Indi loves posing for Talk Budgies and his friends here. Indi is hoping to pose for peachy when he comes on for a visit. Indi loves peachy.


----------



## LynandIndigo

My little guy is so popular he has 65 people following him on instagram. Here is his photo. Thought id show you all.


----------



## Kate C

Indi looks really great now that his flight feathers have grown back.

Buy the way do you know how you have done with the picture you put in the Festival yet?


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Indi looks really great now that his flight feathers have grown back.
> 
> Buy the way do you know how you have done with the picture you put in the Festival yet?


Thanks Kate Indi is lovely with his flight feathers...

They are judging my photo tonight at the civic Center..I am not going tonight mum doesn't want to drive into the town at night plus it is a little dear to go in for a few hours $25 a person... I am going to see my photo tomorrow Sunday I'll get mum to take a photo with it... If it doesn't win it doesn't matter... I feel really proud to of taken a really nice photo if it does get a prize I will be so excited.. I'll let you know at lunch time tomorrow we are going to see it in the morning after 10am...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Just got a few more photo's of Indigo today.

Indigo


So Cute


Isn't Indigo adorable.


Look at all of my Spots.


Thanks for stopping by.​


----------



## despoinaki

I am glad I stopped by to see Indi's pics, they made my day!  
He is so so cute!! Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> I am glad I stopped by to see Indi's pics, they made my day!
> 
> He is so so cute!! Thanks for sharing, Lyn!


Thank you Despina. I am happy you stopped by. Indi loves anyone who calls by.


----------



## Kate C

I hope it does win a prize Lyn. It is a very good photo, especially for someone who is basically a novice photographer.


----------



## aluz

It's always great to see your charming Indi. He really is a pro at posing wonderfully for camera!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Indi's expression in this set of pics is among my favs. Many cocks get that I am the general in charge and this is my throne.I will fight anyone who comes near. The tough guy! Apollo and Sky and Indi have kept that sleepy baby soft face as well.
Sky is a dilute opaline sky yellow face. His yellow is softer and he has a bigger blow and deeper mask than Apollo. but When they do their stand off game it is hard to tell who has the best blow. I think Apollo is a little lazy most of the time.
When you visit an English budgie show and you see a judge turn 2 show cages inward facing each other they are trying to get the budgies to Put on their best bragging pose with the top blow and mask and to stand tall. It is like feeling the effects of a cup of coffee and you feel like you can match the best. Sky has a naturally tall stance while Apollo likes to sit short and fluffy but still in the good vertical angle. A judge looks for balance in all parts -tail -crown etc. If tails are too long birds may loose points. A:budge::budge::hug::hug::clap::clap::budge::budge: Anyway. The judge is trying to get 2 budgies to strut and blow in challenge to the other and thus show their best . So Those of you who are planning to show. Do a little work playing with your birds to blow and strut when you come near the cage -like it is play time. Breeders who do the little prep practice are more likely to get their bird to look its best when the judge comes by. Some birds actually enjoy the game the way Indi does. He likes to knock your socks off
with that look of his. Bless you and Indi, Lyn, Jo Ann


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Indi's expression in this set of pics is among my favs. Many cocks get that I am the general in charge and this is my throne.I will fight anyone who comes near. The tough guy! Apollo and Sky and Indi have kept that sleepy baby soft face as well.
Sky is a dilute opaline sky yellow face. His yellow is softer and he has a bigger blow and deeper mask than Apollo. but When they do their stand off game it is hard to tell who has the best blow. I think Apollo is a little lazy most of the time.
When you visit an English budgie show and you see a judge turn 2 show cages inward facing each other they are trying to get the budgies to Put on their best bragging pose with the top blow and mask and to stand tall. It is like feeling the effects of a cup of coffee and you feel like you can match the best. Sky has a naturally tall stance while Apollo likes to sit short and fluffy but still in the good vertical angle. A judge looks for balance in all parts -tail -crown etc. If tails are too long birds may loose points. :budge::budge::hug::hug::clap::clap::budge::budge: Anyway. The judge is trying to get 2 budgies to strut and blow in challenge to the other and thus show their best . So Those of you who are planning to show. Do a little work playing with your birds to blow and strut when you come near the cage -like it is play time. Breeders who do the little prep practice are more likely to get their bird to look its best when the judge comes by. Some birds actually enjoy the game the way Indi does. He likes to knock your socks off
with that look of his. Bless you and Indi, Lyn, Jo Ann


----------



## StarlingWings

What a stunner! :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> What a stunner! :clap:


Thank you Gi Gi. I'm happy you liked him.



Jo Ann said:


> Indi's expression in this set of pics is among my favs. Many cocks get that I am the general in charge and this is my throne.I will fight anyone who comes near. The tough guy! Apollo and Sky and Indi have kept that sleepy baby soft face as well.
> Sky is a dilute opaline sky yellow face. His yellow is softer and he has a bigger blow and deeper mask than Apollo. but When they do their stand off game it is hard to tell who has the best blow. I think Apollo is a little lazy most of the time.
> When you visit an English budgie show and you see a judge turn 2 show cages inward facing each other they are trying to get the budgies to Put on their best bragging pose with the top blow and mask and to stand tall. It is like feeling the effects of a cup of coffee and you feel like you can match the best. Sky has a naturally tall stance while Apollo likes to sit short and fluffy but still in the good vertical angle. A judge looks for balance in all parts -tail -crown etc. If tails are too long birds may loose points. :budge::budge::hug::hug::clap::clap::budge::budge: Anyway. The judge is trying to get 2 budgies to strut and blow in challenge to the other and thus show their best . So Those of you who are planning to show. Do a little work playing with your birds to blow and strut when you come near the cage -like it is play time. Breeders who do the little prep practice are more likely to get their bird to look its best when the judge comes by. Some birds actually enjoy the game the way Indi does. He likes to knock your socks off
> with that look of his. Bless you and Indi, Lyn, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn. Indi has been breed as a show English show budgie I was lucky to have got him from the breeder. I paid good money for him and it was worth it. Indi cost me $70 to buy and I don't mind at all as long as I got a healthy bird to love and he is really healthy funny and very playful to. He makes us laugh every day. By the way your message came out twice but that doesn't matter. Thank you for stopping by. I am happy you liked his photos.


----------



## Cheeno

Lovely photos, Lyn. Indi has a confident air about him that shows him as a secure and happy budgie. Great to see. Thanks for sharing, and I'll make sure to pop back to see more shots of your little guy.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Cheeno said:


> Lovely photos, Lyn. Indi has a confident air about him that shows him as a secure and happy budgie. Great to see. Thanks for sharing, and I'll make sure to pop back to see more shots of your little guy.


Thank you Eamon. I have taken a few photos this afternoon will post them either tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## LynandIndigo

I got some more cute photo's of Indigo. Please enjoy. Oh and a close up one of him he is so cute. I love him so much he has taken my heart. I am truly in love with my budgie.

Indigo


Look at my spots.




Are you paying attention to me Mum.


So adorable.


Awww Aren't i so Cute adorable i have really big eyes to win everyone over to love me. I really love Indi look at him he is just the best little budgie i could ever own...




I have been growing Indigo's flight feathers they look good.


Thanks for stopping by ill be back with some more photo's soon..​


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow :wow: Lyn! Those pictures are absolutely wonderful! The close up of him is divine and expresses his flawless poses and cute character spectacularly. Amazing


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Wow :wow: Lyn! Those pictures are absolutely wonderful! The close up of him is divine and expresses his flawless poses and cute character spectacularly. Amazing


Thank you Gi Gi. Indi gives me a lot of expressions when the camera is out. I love the close up photo of him he is so cute.


----------



## Kate C

He really is giving us a great head blow in the second picture.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> He really is giving us a great head blow in the second picture.


Kate. Can i ask a silly question what does a head blow mean? Thank you he is cute isn't he... I think he wants to show off for his friends...


----------



## Kate C

It is when they fluff up their head feathers and it is a display that mainly the **** birds do to show off. Sometimes you will get a hen that will do it. It is one of the things a judge looks at when judging budgies in a show. **** birds do it to impress the hens.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> It is when they fluff up their head feathers and it is a display that mainly the **** birds do to show off. Sometimes you will get a hen that will do it. It is one of the things a judge looks at when judging budgies in a show. **** birds do it to impress the hens.


Oh now i know what you mean. Maybe Indi was trying to impress you all on talk budgies with his fluffy head he was in one of those funny moods this afternoon when i was taking his photo. He also does it when he is in love with me to... My clever little guy Indi is a show bird so maybe he was showing off for me..


----------



## LynandIndigo

I have some up dated photo's of Indigo i know that they seem the same but they are not... I try to get different photos of him but it is hard to. He likes playing on the floor with his toys but he loves being with me on my knee the most.. Indigo loves company he is a person bird and he thinks he is a human... I just love him so much Anyway here are some new photo's of Indigo.

Aren't i so cute. I can win anyone over when i look at them with my big eyes and big black spots.


I have been molting not much fun.




My mother just had to take a close up photo of my face so i had to pose for the camera.


Hello everyone.


I am so proud




Awww I am so shy. Mum you made me blush.


Thank you for stopping by.​


----------



## shanebudgie

lol ok indigo has won me over,it was those pretty eyes and cute English pose hehehe.he's just so very beautiful Lyn.I think he truly loves the camera.he would win first place in a budgie show for sure.blue ribbon quality.blessings my friend.


----------



## aluz

Your Indi is such a stunner, I love the close up pics you took of him!
This one really is my all time favourite, just perfect in every possible way!


----------



## LynandIndigo

shanebudgie said:


> lol ok indigo has won me over,it was those pretty eyes and cute English pose hehehe.he's just so very beautiful Lyn.I think he truly loves the camera.he would win first place in a budgie show for sure.blue ribbon quality.blessings my friend.


Thanks Shane. I know what you mean Indigo won me over the first day i saw him and i just had to have him and he was money worth spending... Indigo is an English Show Budgie I got him from a Show Breeder... Indi loves the camera i think he lets me get the photo's for you guys he wants to impress you all.... Thanks my friend.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Your Indi is such a stunner, I love the close up pics you took of him!
> This one really is my all time favourite, just perfect in every possible way!


Thank you Ana Yes that is my favorite photo to. But i have another close up one of him ill have to find the photo and ill post it here tomorrow sometime. Ana can you come back and see the photo please.... I love Indigo so much he is my best friend... I wouldn't trade him for any other bird or animal. He is all mine...


----------



## Kate C

I love the first close up with just the head shot. Really good picture and Indi is beautiful as usual.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> I love the first close up with just the head shot. Really good picture and Indi is beautiful as usual.


Hey Kate thanks...Do you mean picture I or number 3 photo... I am trying to get good close up photo of him but he is to quick... Indi was so chatty today cause I put him to bed early last night so I did the same thing 7 pm bed for Indi.. Not me though....


----------



## nuxi

Very nice photos! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!:yellow face:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi is looking just as handsome and charming as always! :2thumbs:*


----------



## odannysgirl

Great pictures of your Indi! He sure is a handsome guy.


----------



## Nadley

Indigo is stunning! I like the close ups of his cute fluffy yellow face.


----------



## Therm

Indi is such a darling.


----------



## Kate C

Photo number 4 Lyn. That is a really good close up.


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Very nice photos! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!:yellow face:


Thank you Gabby...



FaeryBee said:


> *Indi is looking just as handsome and charming as always! :2thumbs:*


Thank you Deb. I'll try to get photos of him playing with his toys on the floor today..



odannysgirl said:


> Great pictures of your Indi! He sure is a handsome guy.


Thank you.



Nadley said:


> Indigo is stunning! I like the close ups of his cute fluffy yellow face.


Thank you Nadley...he does love the camera.. Indi is getting use to the camera being so close to his face.....



Therm said:


> Indi is such a darling.





Kate C said:


> Photo number 4 Lyn. That is a really good close up.


Oh now I now the close up photo of him right!!!!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Ha ,Lyn, Do you think Indi will let me have just the smallest little nibble. He is just so yummy!!! Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds::yellow face 2::yellow face 2:


----------



## SPBudgie

*As always, Handsome, charismatic, charming, and, well, I could just go on and on and on and on and on.......................................................*


----------



## StarlingWings

What a handsome boy he always is! So photogenic 

I love that one where he's "blushing" at you 

Such a cute innocent face


----------



## LynandIndigo

Therm said:


> Indi is such a darling.


Opps my text didn't come out. Thank you Emma.



StarlingWings said:


> What a handsome boy he always is! So photogenic
> 
> I love that one where he's "blushing" at you
> 
> Such a cute innocent face


Thank you Gi Gi... I also love that photo to..It's not often I catch Indi blushing.... He looks so cute...



SPBudgie said:


> *As always, Handsome, charismatic, charming, and, well, I could just go on and on and on and on and on.......................................................*


Thank you Ollie. I'm sure Indi doesn't mind you going on and on and on and on Indi loves lots of attention especially when his friend Ollie stops by.... Indi loves it when you stop by.. I also think that Indi thinks he is charming to as it shows up in the photos I take.


----------



## shanebudgie

indi sure is a charming little fellow there.lol I can see him having some tea and a tasty veggie,saying oh my.wanna join me for some afternoon tea and food.if there was ever a contest on here for personality I think he would definitely be in the top 2 list.blessings my friend.indi along with many others on here is 1 of my favorites to keep up with.:green pied:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Got some more cute photo's of Indigo today these are new photo's. Please enjoy.





Aren't i so cute i love my bell






Playing on top of my cage.


I love you Mum.


Close up of my fluffy head.


Thanks for stopping by.​


----------



## aluz

These photos of your Indi are incredibly sweet and a pure delight to the eyes! 
I love them all, but if I had to pick a favourite, I would go for the last one!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> These photos of your Indi are incredibly sweet and a pure delight to the eyes!
> I love them all, but if I had to pick a favourite, I would go for the last one!


 Yes I know Indi has innocent and pure eyes. I also love the last photo. I have so many photos of him and it's hard for me to pick out a Favorite they are all my favourites.. I have a few more favourites to add tomorrow. Indi is in bed right now and when I walk past his cage he growls at me it sounds funny,..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very sweet pictures, Lyn! 
The 4th one is my favorite of today's batch. *


----------



## RavensGryf

More lovely pics of your little supermodel . You can really tell he loves his bell! My top favorite of today is the last pic! So super cute Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Very sweet pictures, Lyn!
> The 4th one is my favorite of today's batch. *


Thanks Deb. I also love the one with the bell to he is so cute. I also like the last photo to. Indigo says when are you going to post some more photos of your love birds peachy and his friends. Indi wants to see his friend peachy.



RavensGryf said:


> More lovely pics of your little supermodel . You can really tell he loves his bell! My top favorite of today is the last pic! So super cute Lyn.


Thanks Julie. Indi will model for you any day..


----------



## shanebudgie

indigo is just so handsome.I like the 1 with the bell.he would make a great model for a budgie magazine on the front cover.a section called indigo's adventures hehehe.Gracie loves to hear him talk and chirp.she gets all excited.blessings my friend.always love the photos and updates.I,he watched some of his videos and I laughed and cheered each time.:green pied:


----------



## LynandIndigo

shanebudgie said:


> indigo is just so handsome.I like the 1 with the bell.he would make a great model for a budgie magazine on the front cover.a section called indigo's adventures hehehe.Gracie loves to hear him talk and chirp.she gets all excited.blessings my friend.always love the photos and updates.I,he watched some of his videos and I laughed and cheered each time.:green pied:


Thanks Shane. I am glad that Indis video's cheered you up and that he made you laugh. I am also happy that you liked Indigo's photo's to.


----------



## bluewing

O.M.G! I think I just died and gone to heaven --Indigo is so photogenic and adorable


----------



## LynandIndigo

bluewing said:


> O.M.G! I think I just died and gone to heaven --Indigo is so photogenic and adorable


Awww Thank you Dor. I know what you mean Indigo's photo's make you melt it is if you are in dream Budgie world.


----------



## LynandIndigo

I got some more cute photo's of Indigo and a naughty one of him on Mum's head he was trying to pull out the pins in her hair. 



Sitting on the lounge chair.


Having a nap with my Mum I was dreaming about my mum loving me so much. You can see what Indigo is thinking while napping.


So Cute.


What is on the floor Mum


Cheeky look on Indigo's face.






Naughty Boy pulling out the pins in my mother's hair.






Thank you for stopping by.​
I missed another cute photo of Indigo.


----------



## Kate C

Great pictures Lyn. Your close ups are really getting very good. Naughty Indi trying to pull the pins out of your mothers hair. I can't decide which picture is my favourite but I think that one comes pretty close to it.


----------



## FaeryBee

*You got some more great shots of Indi, Lyn. 
My favorite from the ones you posted today is the 5th one where he has his head tilted.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Great pictures Lyn. Your close ups are really getting very good. Naughty Indi trying to pull the pins out of your mothers hair. I can't decide which picture is my favourite but I think that one comes pretty close to it.


Thanks Kate. I love taking close up photos of Indi I have now got a setting that I can use to catch him. In the close up photo I see a black spot on the left side is that a pin he is Molting at the moment it only shows up in the two close up photos... I think it's nothing...I'll look at him tomorrow he is asleep now which I should be to....


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *You got some more great shots of Indi, Lyn.
> My favorite from the ones you posted today is the 5th one where he has his head tilted.*


Thanks Deb. That is my Favorite photo as well..He just looks so cute and adorable. I wish I could get a fluffy photo of him but I guess I'll be using one photo I have in mind. What did you think of Indi pulling out the pins in mums hair. I have a few more cute photos to add but I'll post them soon didn't want to post to many at once..... Indi says where are the photos of Peachy!!!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Another set of wonderful photos of your handsome Indi! I am wavering between Kate's choice and Deb's...*


----------



## aluz

Wonderful pics as always, Lyn! 
Maybe Indi wants to learn how to be a hairstylist and he was helping your mother with the hair rollers, he is in charge after all!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Wonderful pics as always, Lyn!
> Maybe Indi wants to learn how to be a hairstylist and he was helping your mother with the hair rollers, he is in charge after all!


Thanks Ana. I think that Indi may be grooming mum of preening her... He was funny cause he pulls the pins out..


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Another set of wonderful photos of your handsome Indi! I am wavering between Kate's choice and Deb's...*


Thank you Ollie... Kate and debs choice is good. It's hard to choose I have so many photos of him I don't know which one to pick out. That's why I have so much trouble picking one for the budgie of the month... I can't make my mind up... I am glad you liked Indis photos..


----------



## shanebudgie

keep them coming my friend.info is certainly a photogenic budgie.its like he's saying. Ah hello,got any crumpets and tea lol.his personality is adorable as well.thanks so much for all the photos.blessings always :green pied:


----------



## LynandIndigo

shanebudgie said:


> keep them coming my friend.info is certainly a photogenic budgie.its like he's saying. Ah hello,got any crumpets and tea lol.his personality is adorable as well.thanks so much for all the photos.blessings always :green pied:


Thanks Shane. I'll sure keep Indi's photos coming.. I can't stop taking photos of him . I'm addicted to Indi's cute face[../SIZE]


----------



## LynandIndigo

Play time on the lounge chair. Indigo says move over mum this is my spot to watch the TV. And a few more.

Indigo taking over the lounge chair.




I'm keeping my eye on you Mum.


Ill be back with some more soon.​


----------



## RavensGryf

Such a little Mr. Personality isn't he?! Indigo is really expressive!


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Such a little Mr. Personality isn't he?! Indigo is really expressive!


Thanks Julie. Yes he sure does have a huge Personality...


----------



## shanebudgie

he's got the look of royalty .lol I think Gracie has a crush on him.she loves to hear him talk.blessings my friend


----------



## LynandIndigo

shanebudgie said:


> he's got the look of royalty .lol I think Gracie has a crush on him.she loves to hear him talk.blessings my friend


Thanks Shane.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New*

I have been taking some more photo's of Indigo and id like to share them with you all. 

You just got to love Indigo's cute face.




Indigo's toy box.So Spoilt.






Cheeky Boy


Indigo loves his corn.




More Please.


Just got to take a chunk of this corn to eat.


Mum keep your eye off my corn this is all mine.


Thanks for stopping by.Will have more soon...​


----------



## bluewing

Whoa! Budgie cuteness, man 

Indigo and side-eye -- the. best. EVER!

I just want you to know...I am in love with your budgie. :001_wub:


----------



## LynandIndigo

bluewing said:


> Whoa! Budgie cuteness, man
> 
> Indigo and side-eye -- the. best. EVER!
> 
> I just want you to know...I am in love with your budgie. :001_wub:


Thanks Dor. If you are ever in Australia you can come and visit Indigo i am sure he will love you to bits he loves new people and people who visit us he loves the attention.... I am also in love with my bird to.... You should of seen him really getting into the carrot ill get some pictures tomorrow and his bath time that's funny..I no if i need someone to call on to look after Indigo when i want to go on a holiday...


----------



## LynandIndigo

Just got a few more will post sometime tomorrow.


----------



## aluz

Your Indi always poses so beautifully, we can really see the violet on his feathers on this latest set of photos! 
I see Indi is having trouble in picking a toy to play with, he has so many to choose from!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Your Indi always poses so beautifully, we can really see the violet on his feathers on this latest set of photos!
> I see Indi is having trouble in picking a toy to play with, he has so many to choose from!


Thank you Ana.. Yes Indigo was having trouble picking out a toy go play with. I was trying to catch his beautiful violet colour when I took his photo.... He is one of a kind isn't he....l


----------



## Stranding

I join with all the others to say what a very handsome boy! His blue colour is just wonderfully deep and strong. Gorgeous!

Photogenic too! Some birds / boys have all the luck :loveeyes::laughing::laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Stranding said:


> I join with all the others to say what a very handsome boy! His blue colour is just wonderfully deep and strong. Gorgeous!
> 
> Photogenic too! Some birds / boys have all the luck :loveeyes::laughing::laughing:


Thank you...Indigo just knows how to charm the ladies... I think everyone loves his cute little face......


----------



## Jedikeet

Ahh, our handsome and clever _Wonderbird from Bundaberg_ Indigo always so photogenic and knows how to get comfy on mum's _leg perch_ for the cam


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, Indi looks beautiful in his latest set of photos! I especially like the fourth picture, he looks so curious and charming  

It truly is a joy to get a glimpse of your stunning boy


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, Indi looks beautiful in his latest set of photos! I especially like the fourth picture, he looks so curious and charming
> 
> It truly is a joy to get a glimpse of your stunning boy


 Thank you Gi Gi. Indi is sure charming. I thought you might like these...



Jedikeet said:


> Ahh, our handsome and clever _Wonderbird from Bundaberg_ Indigo always so photogenic and knows how to get comfy on mum's _leg perch_ for the cam


Thanks Nick. Indigo the wonder bird is doing fine.. I think Indi just loves to charm his friend Nick...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Superb photography of the world's finest Male Budgie Model!!

Indigo :urock:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Superb photography of the world's finest Male Budgie Model!!
> 
> Indigo :urock:*


Thank you Deb. Maybe I should enter Indigo in a budgie Model Competition..


----------



## shanebudgie

indigo would win in a model contest for sure.he's just a shining star and so adorable.blessings


----------



## LynandIndigo

You know budgie love is the best thing in the whole wide world. Little as they are our little budgies sure love us so much and i really love my budgie. The photo's of me are not very good of me... Ill have to get a better one tomorrow. Indigo takes a better photo than i do. You can see that he really loves me so much..I took the photo with my other hand quite hard to do.

Indigo apple of my eyes.




Awww i love Indigo so much and he loves me.


Thank you for stopping by.​


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, I love those pics ! They definitely show emotion and love on Indi's part too. It's clear that you are his .


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, I love those pics ! They definitely show emotion and love on Indi's part too. It's clear that you are his .


Thank you Julie. Yes Indi is really and truly mine.... It shows when i kiss him everytime. I wish i could give you a karma but the system won't let me yet..


----------



## ReneBC

Great pictures, showing true friendship between you and Indi so sweet!


----------



## LynandIndigo

ReneBC said:


> Great pictures, showing true friendship between you and Indi so sweet!


Thank you Rene. It is amazing the bond Indigo has with me. True Budgie Love.


----------



## aluz

Those pics of you and Indi are really sweet and they do portray the special bond you two have.


----------



## deriksen

Indi is so lucky to have you - and he knows it


----------



## StarlingWings

Oh, Lyn, those pictures are beautiful! You can really see the adoration on his face. What a special boy, you both are so lucky to have each other


----------



## Pegg

Great pictures! I agree budgie are so loving. It very obvious that Indigo loves you very much! Indigo you're a sweetheart :loveeyes:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Wonderful pictures of Indi showing how much he loves his Mum!
:lovers:*


----------



## shanebudgie

that truly is a bond that can't be broken.he's your little angel there my friend.indigo just love you so .blessings and thank you for the lovely photos.


----------



## LynandIndigo

shanebudgie said:


> that truly is a bond that can't be broken.he's your little angel there my friend.indigo just love you so .blessings and thank you for the lovely photos.


Thank you Shane. A true bond for sure.



FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful pictures of Indi showing how much he loves his Mum!
> :lovers:*


Thank you Deb. I am truly blessed to have such a wonderful budgie like Indigo.



aluz said:


> Those pics of you and Indi are really sweet and they do portray the special bond you two have.


Thank you Ana. Indi is so loving and so caring a true friend.



deriksen said:


> Indi is so lucky to have you - and he knows it


Thank you... I am the lucky one to have Indigo.



StarlingWings said:


> Oh, Lyn, those pictures are beautiful! You can really see the adoration on his face. What a special boy, you both are so lucky to have each other


Thank you Gi Gi. Indi is a special boy for sure. I love him so much.



Pegg said:


> Great pictures! I agree budgie are so loving. It very obvious that Indigo loves you very much! Indigo you're a sweetheart
> 
> :loveeyes:


Thank you Pegg. Indi is the kindest budgie and he loves everyone who comes to visit us. But he bosses my mother around...


----------



## SecretiveFish

Indigo is sure a ham for the camera! Mine all act like I am going to eat them... What a gorgeous guy!


----------



## LynandIndigo

SecretiveFish said:


> Indigo is sure a ham for the camera! Mine all act like I am going to eat them... What a gorgeous guy!


Indi loves the camera he isn't scared of it... Indi just says pay attention to me mum and the people who come and visit us...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New photo's of Indigo*

HI. Everyone I have some more new cute photo's of Indigo. Hope you enjoy them..

I just have to get attention some how so i hang up side down like a bat then they pay attention to me..


Just hanging around with my Mum.


This is my Shy side. I'm blushing Mum




Aren't i so cute and beautiful.




I stand so tall.


Having a conversation with my Mum.


This is me being adorable and so Innocent.


Thank you for stopping by to see me.​


----------



## Stranding

Lynn, congratulations on another wonderful set of photos :clap: A combination of an excellent photographer and her loving, so-charismatic subject 

Indi's colouring in these is just so gorgeous: the particular shade of blue together with the delicate pale lemon is perfect.

Now, about that bat-pose...I suspect it may be the rare condition called Upsidedown Syndrome, especially found in the Australian Nether Regions. Try googling it. :laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Stranding said:


> Lynn, congratulations on another wonderful set of photos :clap: A combination of an excellent photographer and her loving, so-charismatic subject
> 
> Indi's colouring in these is just so gorgeous: the particular shade of blue together with the delicate pale lemon is perfect.
> 
> Now, about that bat-pose...I suspect it may be the rare condition called Upsidedown Syndrome, especially found in the Australian Nether Regions. Try googling it. :laughing:


Thank you Ann... Indi is violet with blue... Ha Ha Upsidedown Syndrome that sounds funny. I only take photos for a hobby I just love it...


----------



## Pegg

Indigo is gorgeous! 
He looks like he spent hours grooming for his photos!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Pegg said:


> Indigo is gorgeous!
> 
> He looks like he spent hours grooming for his photos!


Hi. Pegg. Indigo here thank you for your nice comment... I take 10 hours or more before my grooming section starts..I am naughty I make my mum wait for ages before she takes my photo...


----------



## StarlingWings

Indigo is as charming as ever, Lyn! I love his picture hanging like a bat--he's truly a little acro_bat_ 

What a precious boy!


----------



## aluz

Your Indi really is an excellent poser and the perfect budgie model! 
I also like his upside down pic!


----------



## RavensGryf

Aw there's cute little Mr. Perfect again ! I just love him Lyn!


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

We just can not stay long away from an Indi fix. He is a sassy Boy!!! Apollo
sends big hugs and chatters. Jo Ann:yellow face 2::yellow face 2::hug::hug::hug::clap::clap::wave::wave::cup::cup::smiley-talk017:
arty2::smiley-talk017:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> We just can not stay long away form and Indi fix. He is a sassy Boy!!! Apollo
> sends big hugs and chatters. Jo Ann:yellow face 2::yellow face 2::hug::hug::hug::clap::clap::wave::wave::cup::cup::smiley-talk017:
> arty2::smiley-talk017:


Thank you JoAnn.Thought you would love to see more photos of Indi. Hee Hee he is sure a sassy boy...



RavensGryf said:


> Aw there's cute little Mr. Perfect again ! I just love him Lyn!


Thank you Julie.. Yes Mr Perfect loves his friend Julie... Indi sends you some kisses and hugs to...



aluz said:


> Your Indi really is an excellent poser and the perfect budgie model!
> I also like his upside down pic! [/]
> 
> Thank you Ana...
> 
> 
> 
> StarlingWings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo is as charming as ever, Lyn! I love his picture hanging like a bat--he's truly a little acro_bat_
> 
> What a precious boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Gi Gi..Indi likes to be his best so he can charm his friends on talk budgies.... Indi thinks he is a bat...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jedikeet

Haha, indi is so cute hanging upside down showing his _bottom whites_ He also has the most pleasant disposition and his photos are always so flawless:thumbsup:


----------



## SPBudgie

*Indigo is Always handsome, and that bat pose is Priceless!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Indigo is Always handsome, and that bat pose is Priceless!*


Thank you Ollie... I had to catch him upside down hanging like a bat.... His little white feathers are sure fluffy...



Jedikeet said:


> Haha, indi is so cute hanging upside down showing his _bottom whites_ He also has the most pleasant disposition and his photos are always so flawless:thumbsup:


Thank you Nick....He sure does look cute hanging upside down like a bat.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Fluff on my nose. Photo attached.*

Hi Guys!!! This morning i had to go to the hair dresses to have my hair done and it should of been Indigo going to the hair dresses. When i walked in the door i was wondering why he was so fluffed up he had a feather on his perch he wouldn't move till i took it off then i noticed he also had a loose feather on his nose and oh boy what a big deal he made with it on his nose he couldn't get it off so i took him out of his cage and he flew all around the room run all over the floor and still it wouldn't come off then he flew up onto his cage and we tried to pull it off but he wouldn't let us so then finely he rubbed his head on the bars and it fell off oh what a relief for Indi you should of seen his face when the feather fell off him. What a drama. Poor little guy i gave him a big kiss and that made him happy..Ill post some more photo's soon i have to use my mothers little camera to take the photo's i don't have mine back yet will be a while before it comes back.It was really funny More photo's to come...

Indigo's with a loose feather on his nose it was so funny


----------



## RavensGryf

That is so cute when that happens! It reminds me I need to post mine of Mink I just took also with the same thing lol. Indigo ALWAYS looks 'perfect' no matter what . Loose feather on his nose, molting, whatever, always perfect! I don't think Indy is capable of looking bad ever Lyn !


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> That is so cute when that happens! It reminds me I need to post mine of Mink I just took also with the same thing lol. Indigo ALWAYS looks 'perfect' no matter what . Loose feather on his nose, molting, whatever, always perfect! I don't think Indy is capable of looking bad ever Lyn !


Thanks Julie. I don't think Indi ever looks bad in any photo i take. But it just looked so funny with a feather on his nose... He was going nuts...


----------



## Kate C

Poor Indi. What a silly little fellow to be scared of a feather. I agree with Julie, Indi always looks perfect.


----------



## petites

Real wings - yay!! :woot:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi looks as if he was having fun playing upside down.
How upsetting for him to be scared of his own feathers - that must be a real problem for him when he's molting! :scare:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*It's true Indi Always looks good, no matter what; however it Is fun to see him with a floof on his little perfect nose!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Aww, poor little Indi! I know he's scared of his feathers, but just picturing the little fellow blustering about with a fuzzy nose is silly! :laughing: 

I'm glad he got it off, and now he can return to his dignified persona


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Poor Indi. What a silly little fellow to be scared of a feather. I agree with Julie, Indi always looks perfect.


Thanks Kate. I think Indi was trying to get his feather off so he could get a better photo taken.



petites said:


> Real wings - yay!! :woot:


Thank you.



FaeryBee said:


> *Indi looks as if he was having fun playing upside down.
> How upsetting for him to be scared of his own feathers - that must be a real problem for him when he's molting! :scare:*


Thank you Deb. Indi is really scared of his feather you would think it would hurt him he is so funny when they fall out and he doesn't want to be near them..I think it was annoying him..



SPBudgie said:


> *It's true Indi Always looks good, no matter what; however it Is fun to see him with a floof on his little perfect nose!*


Thank you Ollie. We know that Indi has his feathers in place. He doesn't like feathers on his nose and it was annoying me. Looked so funny..



StarlingWings said:


> Aww, poor little Indi! I know he's scared of his feathers, but just picturing the little fellow blustering about with a fuzzy nose is silly! :laughing:
> 
> I'm glad he got it off, and now he can return to his dignified persona


Thank you Gi Gi. Ill have to try to get a video of him doing it next time he will make you laugh as i said he was so funny.


----------



## aluz

That's a funny pic, I can imagine your Indi flying around and trying to escape the fluffy feather stuck on his cere!  
I'm glad Indi managed to free himself from the loose feather, that must have been quite a relief for him.


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> That's a funny pic, I can imagine your Indi flying around and trying to escape the fluffy feather stuck on his cere!
> I'm glad Indi managed to free himself from the loose feather, that must have been quite a relief for him.


Thanks...Yes It was such a drama having a feather hanging off his nose but I think he was relieved that it finely fell off. Silly Indi...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Winter's Bath in the sun.*

Hi. Guys. This morning has warmed up a little and Indi was able to have his normal bath morning in the sun in front of the window in the lounge room. It has been freezing so Indi was really enjoying his bath he was really really getting so drenched he baths like a duck and it is so funny..I took these photo's with my video camera as i don't have my camera back still don't know how long it is going to be away.

Mum do you have to take my photo while i am all wet I am not impressed.


Great Timing Mum.


Hello!!!
Please don't take my photo Ahem not now Mum.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi looks as cute as can be all wet after his lovely bath.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi looks as cute as can be all wet after his lovely bath.*


Thank you Deb. Indi really loved his bath. He loves the sun bath.


----------



## StarlingWings

Ohh, how sweet he looks all fresh from the bath!  He's just the cutest little guy and it looks like he had lots of fun pretending to be a little blue duck roud:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Ohh, how sweet he looks all fresh from the bath!  He's just the cutest little guy and it looks like he had lots of fun pretending to be a little blue duck roud:


Thank you Gi Gi. Indi is really violet. My camera makes him look blue. I am not use to taking photo's with a video camera. But he does look cute all wet doesn't he he was in there for ages.


----------



## Kate C

It must have warmed up in Queensland today. Still freezing down here. Today was not as cold as yesterday. This morning at about 8.30 it was only 2C, wasn't game to look at the thermometer yesterday, it barely got into double digits for the temperature.

I don't know how Indi does it, but he is still a star, even when he is wet.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> It must have warmed up in Queensland today. Still freezing down here. Today was not as cold as yesterday. This morning at about 8.30 it was only 2C, wasn't game to look at the thermometer yesterday, it barely got into double digits for the temperature.
> 
> I don't know how Indi does it, but he is still a star, even when he is wet.


Thanks Kate. Yes it's warmer but not for long... Indigo has a secret groomer...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Look who tried to get mum out of Bed it was so cold*

Hi. Everyone!!!! This morning was so cold i let Indigo out and mum was still in bed he flew right into Mum's room and landed on the bed giving mum a good talking to he wanted her to get out of bed.. It was so funny to see the look on Indigo's face. So cute.

Come on Joan get out of bed it is time you were up. Awww it's so cold but.


----------



## RavensGryf

How sweet it must be to get woke up by a little budgie as cute as Indigo !


----------



## StarlingWings

That is adorable! I would love for a little Indigo to wake me up in the morning, too!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> That is adorable! I would love for a little Indigo to wake me up in the morning, too!


Thanks Gi Gi. It would be nice to be woken up by my little Indi. He hasn't caught me in bed yet...



RavensGryf said:


> How sweet it must be to get woke up by a little budgie as cute as Indigo !


Thanks Julie. Ill send Indi to you to wake you up one morning he will love to see his friends.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Aww - how Cute!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Aww - how Cute!*


Thank you Ollie...


----------



## FaeryBee

*How sweet is that?! Indi wanted you Mum to get up to enjoy the day with him. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *How sweet is that?! Indi wanted you Mum to get up to enjoy the day with him. *


Thanks Deb... Yes Indi wanted mum to get out of bed he said it was a beautiful day and to spend it with cute little me.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Photo's of Indigo*

Hi. Everyone!!! I still don't have my new camera yet it doesn't come till the first week in October and then you will all be seeing lots more photo's of Indi ill be learning all over again on how to work a new camera much better than my old one i can't wait to get it. Anyways i tried to take photo's from my Ipad and it doesn't take very good photo's I wanted to show you all how long Indigo's wings have got. The Ipad doesn't take good photo's at all.. So i am going to wait till i get my new camera before i add more photo's of Indi here... I just had to show off my budgie Indigo it's been a while. Indigo misses his photo's being here. What do you think of these photo's from the IPad. Oh by the way for people who don't know Indi he has a yellow face.

My cute little guy.




































Look how long my wings are aren't i so Adorable









Thanks for Stopping by.​


----------



## aluz

Indi is even more handsome with his beautifully long flight feathers!


----------



## LynandIndigo

aluz said:


> Indi is even more handsome with his beautifully long flight feathers!


Thanks Ana. Indi does look beautiful doesn't he. He knows his way around the house now he has nearly run into me a few times i would go from one end of the room and he comes the other way and nearly bumped into my head i had to duck it was so funny and he was so proud of himself.


----------



## Kate C

They are lovely photos of Indi Lyn. He certainly does look beautiful with his lovely long wing feathers.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Another set of great photos of handsome Indigo, Lyn.
The last one is my favorite of this batch. *


----------



## nuxi

Indi looks very handsome with his long flight feathers!


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, Indi is really posing in his best poses here, although he is always a model . Thank you for sharing his latest pics! I know all about the iPad camera. I try not to use mind, as they are awful quality from my iPad, though your pics are actually good. Maybe your iPad is newer than mine.


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, Indi is really posing in his best poses here, although he is always a model . Thank you for sharing his latest pics! I know all about the iPad camera. I try not to use mind, as they are awful quality from my iPad, though your pics are actually good. Maybe your iPad is newer than mine.


Thank you Julie. I have a Ipad 3 it is not the latest version. I can't wait till i get my new camera.



Kate C said:


> They are lovely photos of Indi Lyn. He certainly does look beautiful with his lovely long wing feathers.


Thanks kate. Indi is very proud of his long flight feathers.



FaeryBee said:


> *Another set of great photos of handsome Indigo, Lyn.
> The last one is my favorite of this batch. *


Thank you Deb. Yes i like that photo to. But when i get my new camera ill be posting more photo's of Indi. I will have to learn how to work it all over again as it is going to be a better camera than what i had.



nuxi said:


> Indi looks very handsome with his long flight feathers!


Thank you Gabby.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a pretty boy Indi always is! He looks so pretty with his new feathers, too  I'm glad he's got the hang of flying around now! :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> What a pretty boy Indi always is! He looks so pretty with his new feathers, too  I'm glad he's got the hang of flying around now! :thumbsup:


Thank you Gi Gi. Indi has always flown aroud the house when we had them trimmed he was always a strong flyer. But now there is only Mum and me we let them grow and we are very careful when going out the door. Mum always tells me when she wants to go out side and the same if i were to go out as well. Indi loves flying around the house.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Photo's of Indigo. Taken with a SLR Camera*

Hello Everyone!!! I finely have some photo's of Indigo he is scared of the camera as i haven't taken photo's of him since May. I am using a SLR Camera it takes really nice photo's. I hope he isn't scared of my new camera that is spose to come in November liked promised. Indi looks so nice and clear. Please enjoy his photo's as promised. The next time will be in November when i get to take more photo's with my new camera. Indi says hi to all of his friends.




























I had to show off for the new camera on loan.































































I have taken a couple more cute photo's of Indi i will add them tomorrow. Mum this camera is so strange. Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Just took this one of Indigo.


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, those photos are gorgeous!  This camera you're using is great, is it similar to the one you will have soon? :fingerx: 

Indi looks very handsome in his photos, I especially love the last one of the first set you posted because you can even see his violet! :violet: 

I can't wait to see more of him soon, thanks for getting us our Indi fix!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those photos are gorgeous!  This camera you're using is great, is it similar to the one you will have soon? :fingerx:
> 
> Indi looks very handsome in his photos, I especially love the last one of the first set you posted because you can even see his violet! :violet:
> 
> I can't wait to see more of him soon, thanks for getting us our Indi fix!


Thank you Gi Gi. I have a few more I have taken today so I'll add them tomorrow. I have to be ready by 3 pm to do this job later today. No the camera I am getting is a Panasonic Fx 300. The one I have is to dear to buy.


----------



## Kate C

Really lovely pictures Lyn. Indi doesn't look to be too frightened of the camera, he is posing beautifully again. He is looking really fit at the moment, no pinnies in sight.

Hope last night's function went well.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Kate C said:


> Really lovely pictures Lyn. Indi doesn't look to be too frightened of the camera, he is posing beautifully again. He is looking really fit at the moment, no pinnies in sight.
> 
> Hope last night's function went well.


Thank you Kate. Indi has gone through his moult. Indi is so healthy. He was scared of the strap on the camera.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Got the chance to take a few more before the camera went back to the store.*

Yesterday afternoon i was able to get a few more pictures of Indigo before the camera went back to the shop this morning. I have no idea when my camera is coming they said in the of November so we will see i am not going to get my hopes up again and be let down again. But the camera i had on loan took wonderful and clear photo's of Indi. Hear is another treat before my camera comes in hopefully November.










I just had to come down to see the camera my mum had on loan a little scary.


















Not sure of that strange thing in your hand Mum.









Indigo's wings are fully grown don't they look beautiful.









I blend in with the mat so you can't see me Mum.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Another photo of my cute Indigo.

See my violet Colour.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Very nice pictures of Indi, Lyn.
He's just as handsome as always and seems to be as cheeky as ever! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Very nice pictures of Indi, Lyn.
> He's just as handsome as always and seems to be as cheeky as ever! *


Thank you Deb. Yes Indi is very cheeky. But he was not use to the borrowed camera. I can't wait till I get my new one in November. If it ever comes that is. Let's hope there is no more earth quakes.


----------



## ReneBC

Looks fantastic as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## aluz

You really took some exquisitely beautiful pictures of your boy! 
Indi is quite brave and doesn't let the fear for the loan camera to get in the way of posing wonderfully for his photo shoot!


----------



## LynandIndigo

ReneBC said:


> Looks fantastic as always, thanks for sharing!


Thank you Rene.



aluz said:


> You really took some exquisitely beautiful pictures of your boy!
> Indi is quite brave and doesn't let the fear for the loan camera to get in the way of posing wonderfully for his photo shoot!


Thank you Ana. It was the strap he was scared of.It was a nice camera took clear photos better than my old camera that was faulty.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Photo's of Indigo. Learning to use my new camera.*

Hi. Everyone!!! I can post photo's of Indigo again i have my new camera still learning how to use it. I don't think i had it on the right setting to take Indi but this is my first time at using it. Anyway what do you think of his photo's. Oh his face is yellow guess ill get the setting right soon..

Indi taken with my new camera.























































I am molting. Scratch time.









What is up on top of my cage Mum have to check it out.









Play time.









I love my bell.


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh Lyn those pics (as well as the last set before this that I missed) are absolutely gorgeous . I'm glad you got your camera. Indi loves being your favorite subject!


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Oh Lyn those pics (as well as the last set before this that I missed) are absolutely gorgeous . I'm glad you got your camera. Indi loves being your favorite subject!


Thank you Julie. I am very impressed with this camera. I can't wait to get some flying photo's of Indi the camera has this cool function on it to take action shots. I am happy you liked my photo's of Indi.


----------



## LynandIndigo

I have a new mobile Phone a Samsung Galaxy 5 for a mobile phone the photos are not to bad. I tried some out on Indi tonight. They look Ok. It's so good to be able to take photo's of my beautiful boy again.










This is my favorite of Indi.













































This was taken with a flash.









My sleepy boy was all photoed out tonight. He had to have a little budgie nap.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi is looking as handsome and debonair as always! :thumbup:*


----------



## nuxi

Beautiful photos,Lyn! The photo of Indi sleeping is especially cute!


----------



## RavensGryf

Beautiful pics of the handsome Indigo . I'm glad you like your new phone!


----------



## Kate C

Lovely photos Lyn. Indi is as cute as ever, especially with all the pinnies. Poor dear must be so itchy with them.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Great new pictures of the charismatic Indi, Lyn! That camera takes wonderful detail.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi is looking as handsome and debonair as always! :thumbup:*


Thank you Deb. I am really happy with my new camera. I have found a function that my other camera didn't have this morning. I can take black and white photo's and other cool things. I can't wait to take Indi flying.



nuxi said:


> Beautiful photos,Lyn! The photo of Indi sleeping is especially cute!


Thank you Gaby. I like that one to.



RavensGryf said:


> Beautiful pics of the handsome Indigo . I'm glad you like your new phone!


Thank you Julie I have to find a different setting to try out for birds.



Kate C said:


> Lovely photos Lyn. Indi is as cute as ever, especially with all the pinnies. Poor dear must be so itchy with them.


Thank you Kate. Indi is very ichy he had a bath this morning. can't wait to take more photo's.



SPBudgie said:


> *Great new pictures of the charismatic Indi, Lyn! That camera takes wonderful detail.*


Thank you Ollie. I have to learn how to use a new camera all over again. This one is brand new for 2016. I am very happy with it so far. It is going to take me ages to learn. I just love it. 8 months with out a camera is not good. Indi isn't even scared of it either seeing it is new.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Black and White photo's of Indi*

Oh i have a function that will take black and white photo's plus other different cool things. I love my new camera first time Indi as a black and white photo. What do you think. My first time in using this function.

Indi goes all out in black and white.









Sleepy Boy.









I love this photo.


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, I sure have missed seeing Indi!  

What a precious boy he is  Congratulations on your new phone! The pictures are great


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Trying out my new Camera and the Mobile phone New photo's of Indi*

Hi. Everyone I have some new photo's of Indi I have been trying out my new camera and the mobile phone to but i think i love the camera best. Anyway I hope you like them i have a few more taken but haven't put them in my photo storage yet. Please enjoy.

My beautiful Indi









Mobile Phone took this



























Oh Mum what do you have that is Yummy to eat.













































Thanks for Stopping by i have a few more cute photo's of Indi to add tomorrow.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great new pictures, Lyn!
I'm sure Indi is excited about Christmas. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Great new pictures, Lyn!
> I'm sure Indi is excited about Christmas. *


Thank you Deb. I have Indi's Christmas wrapped up and tomorrow ill help him open it up. Merry Christmas from us. I have more photo's to post.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Christmas.*

Got a few more photo's of Indigo. I have some more but will add them in later tonight.

Indi's loves Christmas.









I love my boy.


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, that is an excellent pic of the two of you . Looks like a little someone is all ready for Christmas !


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, that is an excellent pic of the two of you . Looks like a little someone is all ready for Christmas !


Thank you Julie. Yes Indi is so excited he can't wait for Christmas. One sleep to go.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indigo's Christmas Present.*

Hi. Everyone!! We have had a really nice Christmas with my cousin today thank goodness it wasn't boiling hot beautiful and cool and when we came home it was raining just beautiful now. Indi loved his Christmas Present he got new bells. He is happy.

Indi's Christmas Present

















Playing with his new Christmas present.









Relaxing after a big day of opening Presents.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It certainly appears Indi had a great time both opening and playing with his Christmas gift! 
He's a very fortunate little fellow to have a Mum that loves him so much and enjoys "spoiling" him. 
Merry Christmas, Indi from the FaeryBee Flock!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *It certainly appears Indi had a great time both opening and playing with his Christmas gift!
> He's a very fortunate little fellow to have a Mum that loves him so much and enjoys "spoiling" him.
> Merry Christmas, Indi from the FaeryBee Flock!*


Indi and i would like to wish you deb and your flock a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Yes Indi had a wonderful time opening the gift but i opened it for him as he would chew up the paper and eat it. He loves his new bells and they will hang in his cage. He got millet for a treat as well. Now he is in bed and yes i love Indi so much i adore him. More photo's to come. Stay safe.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Looks like a very Merry Christmas for you, your Mum, and Indi! He certainly enjoyed his present, wrapper and all...*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Looks like a very Merry Christmas for you, your Mum, and Indi! He certainly enjoyed his present, wrapper and all...*


Thank you Ollie. Yes Indi had a lovely Christmas he loves his new bells he is playing with them right now. Merry Christmas to you and your flock Ollie from me and Indi.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Christmas with my boy*

When i came home from Christmas lunch i just couldn't wait to get my boy out and we had spent the rest of the afternoon with him he played and played Indi just loves our company. Mum took this photo of us to share with you all. I love Indi so much.

Sharing Christmas with my beautiful boy.


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, Indigo is so cute!  

It sounds like you both had a lovely Christmas. What a great photo of the two of you :lovers:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, Indigo is so cute!
> 
> It sounds like you both had a lovely Christmas. What a great photo of the two of you :lovers:


Thank you Gi Gi. We had a wonderful Christmas. Hope you did to.


----------



## aluz

I really had a lot of catching up to do, the pictures you took of Indi with your new phone and camera are beautiful! 
I'm glad you, your mother and Indi had a lovely Christmas! :santa:


----------



## Abeyance

I'm glad you had a lovely Christmas with your boy Indi.  You both look lovely. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynandIndigo

Abeyance said:


> I'm glad you had a lovely Christmas with your boy Indi.  You both look lovely.
> 
> Thank you Jasmine. Yes we had a lovely Christmas and it wasn't hot for a change. Indi loves his new Christmas bell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





aluz said:


> I really had a lot of catching up to do, the pictures you took of Indi with your new phone and camera are beautiful!
> I'm glad you, your mother and Indi had a lovely Christmas! :santa:


hank you Ana. I have been busy to. I am going to take a few more photo's of Indi over the weekend but i will be sleeping in after the new's Eve night. Yes we had a lovely Christmas.


----------



## RavensGryf

Another fantastic picture of both you and Indigo . I'm glad you had a wonderful Christmas Lyn!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Really good picture of Indi and his Mum! Happy New Year to His Mum, Your Mum, and your Adorable boy!*


----------



## Therm

Indy is always such a handsome boy. Lovely picture, Lyn.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Therm said:


> Indy is always such a handsome boy. Lovely picture, Lyn.


Thank you Emma. I appreciate your kind words.



SPBudgie said:


> *Really good picture of Indi and his Mum! Happy New Year to His Mum, Your Mum, and your Adorable boy!*


Thanks Ollie. Happy New Year to you and your flock.Thank you for your friendship I appreciate it.


----------



## StarlingWings

I know you're sleeping by now, but I hope you, your mum and Indi had a wonderful new year.


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> I know you're sleeping by now, but I hope you, your mum and Indi had a wonderful new year.


Thank you Gi Gi. Happy new Year to you and your flock. I hope that 2017 is going to be happy and not sad.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Ohoto's of Indi*

Hi. Everyone. I have a few more new photo's of Indi. Indi just loves my new camera. I took these photo's late and it was getting dark his face is really yellow not white.

Indi is grumpy in this photo.


















I am so proud of myself.









Playing on top of my cage.


















Having a head Scratch.









After a head scratch i am exhausted and fell alseep.


----------



## Abeyance

Wonderful photos of Indi yet again Lyn! I hope when my reggie has finished moulting his feathers he'll look as gorgeous and as handsome as your boy! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynandIndigo

Abeyance said:


> Wonderful photos of Indi yet again Lyn! I hope when my reggie has finished moulting his feathers he'll look as gorgeous and as handsome as your boy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jasmine. Yes I am sure that your beautiful boy will look georgous after his moulting. He has the same colours as Indi.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Bath time shot with my action shutter function i have a few more bath ones will add them later today but i thought this one was funny but Indi loves his bath.

Indi in action.


----------



## Nath

Wow beautiful pics I love the grumpy one lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I love the latest set of pictures of Indi, Lyn! *


----------



## StarlingWings

Lyn, those are wonderful photos of your darling boy!

You can see his violet very well in these photos; your old camera didn't nearly do his bright violet justice!  :violet: 

He's stunning  I can see he loves his bath, too!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Fabulous sequence of photos, Lyn - Really fun!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Fabulous sequence of photos, Lyn - Really fun!*


Thank you Ollie. I am having fun taking new and cool photo's of Indi. I am glad you liked them.



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those are wonderful photos of your darling boy!
> 
> You can see his violet very well in these photos; your old camera didn't nearly do his bright violet justice!  :violet:
> 
> He's stunning  I can see he loves his bath, too!


Thank you Gi Gi. Yes i think that my new camera is much better than my old one. I am getting use to the camera but i have to go and take lessons on it to find out how to use all of the functions on my camera.



FaeryBee said:


> *I love the latest set of pictures of Indi, Lyn! *


Thank you Deb. Glad you like them as i said to Gi Gi i am having fun taking photo's with my new camera and Indi was getting grumpy with me taking so many photo's of him but he likes it now.



Nath said:


> Wow beautiful pics I love the grumpy one lol
> 
> Thank you Nath. I love the one of Indi grumpy to he is cute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Some more fun bath photo's and playing*

Hello everyone... I have a few more fun bath photo's of Indi and ones of him playing with his favorite toy. I couldn't take action photo's like these with my old camera.

Fun Bath Shots with the burst function 



























Silly Indi nearly drowned himself.









Playing with my favorite toy









Now i drop it off the edge and guess who has to pick it up my mum. I do this every time for hours.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Got a few more cute photo's of Indi.











Look at my big spots.


----------



## BlueBirdNYC

So handsome........


----------



## LynandIndigo

BlueBirdNYC said:


> So handsome........


Thank you Erin.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

For those members who have young Budgies, Indi has come into the fullness of what a fully mature **** bird expresses. Deb's flock also has this quality for both hens and cocks. You can watch Bubbles come into full maturity over the next 2 years. They really seem to know this perfection and show you by the way they:cup::cup::cup::hug::hug::yellow face: stand the perch tall and in full blow on their crown. Those of you who show budgies, this is what judges look for on the show bench. It is hard to describe but you know it when a budgie shows his best. Indi has this down to a science. I really love the bath pictures. That is real trust expressed by the bonding of Lyn and Indi. Well done , Lyn. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## fatmaguler

Aw! His so cute!
I really like his fluffiness around his beak! 
Looks like a bird beard :biggrin1:


----------



## RavensGryf

Wonderful new pics of your Indy! 

Your new camera is just awesome Lyn. Pro looking action shots, and accurate colors. You get to capture Indigo's true beautiful color .


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> For those members who have young Budgies, Indi has come into the fullness of what a fully mature **** bird expresses. Deb's flock also has this quality for both hens and cocks. You can watch Bubbles come into full maturity over the next 2 years. They really seem to know this perfection and show you by the way they:cup::cup::cup::hug::hug::yellow face: stand the perch tall and in full blow on their crown. Those of you who show budgies, this is what judges look for on the show bench. It is hard to describe but you know it when a budgie shows his best. Indi has this down to a science. I really love the bath pictures. That is real trust expressed by the bonding of Lyn and Indi. Well done , Lyn. Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnn. It has taken me a very long time to train Indi. I was so lucky to get a good quality Show Budgie he stands so tall. He has his wings in full now. Indi is my dream bird. I love him so much. Thank you also for your kind words really appreciate it. It took me a long time to gain Indis trust. I give him the best of everything.



fatmaguler said:


> Aw! His so cute!
> I really like his fluffiness around his beak!
> Looks like a bird beard :biggrin1:


Thank you. He does have a lot of big spots.



RavensGryf said:


> Wonderful new pics of your Indy!
> 
> Your new camera is just awesome Lyn. Pro looking action shots, and accurate colors. You get to capture Indigo's true beautiful color .


Thank you Julie. I love my new camera. I am learning new things with it all of the time. Indi makes it shine.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Strange place to hang like a bat.*

Hi. Everyone!! Today I had Indi out playing on the lounge chair on his favorite pillow and he decided to get the gitter's and then he hung upside down from the pillow. Will have some new photo's of Indi some time tomorrow.

Just hanging around like a bat but from a pillow.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Two Flying Shots of Indi*

Hi. Everyone... I got two flying shots of Indi yesterday i want to try to get some better ones of him. This is my first time at taking shots with my new camera. I am going to try out the ISO tomorrow. It is a bit hot have to wait till late in the afternoon to get one of Indi flying. I was excited when i got these two photo's. I couldn't take flying shots with my Old camera.

First time of my beautiful boy flying.









Indi says look at me i got a flying shot. Indi's face is really yellow.


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, Lyn, those are amazing! I love how you can see his wings outstretched  

Great photos!


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn, those are amazing! I love how you can see his wings outstretched
> 
> Great photos!


Thank you Gi Gi. It is really hard to get a flying shot of Indi he flies to quick for a little bird. Tomorrow I think I'll bribe him with carrot to see if I can get a good photo or silver beat he likes them so I think I can trick him into flying. He usually flies to me when I call him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Well done, Lyn! 
You got the flying shots you were hoping for and they are spectacular. :clap: :clap: :clap:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Such a hard capture to make - amazing for your not having done this before!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Such a hard capture to make - amazing for your not having done this before!*


Thank you Ollie. And yes this is my first time at taking flying photos that come out clear. I tried on my old camera and they always came out blurry. Just talkes practice and time. I'll get another one again.



FaeryBee said:


> *Well done, Lyn!
> You got the flying shots you were hoping for and they are spectacular. :clap: :clap: :clap:*


Thank you Deb. It was the one I was waiting for. I was hoping for a closer one and his wings clearer like some people take I see amazing flying pictures that members take and maybe one day I will have the perfect photo like they do. But the photo I took was good I am happy.


----------



## Therm

Lovely shots of Indy. I'm sure you will get even better as you learn how to master the camera.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Therm said:


> Lovely shots of Indy. I'm sure you will get even better as you learn how to master the camera.


Thank you Emma. Yes I no it takes practice learning how to use a new camera. I no I will get the photo I want but just takes time.


----------



## LynandIndigo

I tried to get another flying Shot of Indi it is really hard to. He flies to fast. But ill keep on practicing to get the perfect photo of Indi.

Indi flying over to me.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Really cool flying shots of Indi. ISO*

Hi. Everyone... I got some really cool flying shots of Indi today i used the ISO function. What do you think? I will keep on practicing with the ISO function.

Indi's flying shots.































































Umm!!!Mum i just have to have a spell from all of the flying for today.



















































































I like this one.


----------



## Kate C

They are great shots Lyn.


----------



## Featheredflyers

Lovely shots of your very lovely bird.:sky blue: I really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Featheredflyers said:


> Lovely shots of your very lovely bird.:sky blue: I really enjoyed looking at them.


Thank you. Indi is violet Glad you enjoyed them.



Kate C said:


> They are great shots Lyn.


Thanks Kate. It was hard to get him he only did it when he wanted to. Wasn't pro forming . But I tricked him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Well done! :thumbsup:*


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are great, Lyn! Excellent job


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Well done! :thumbsup:*


Thank you Deb. For your comment.



StarlingWings said:


> Those are great, Lyn! Excellent job


Thank you Gi Gi.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Very good job, Lyn! hoto: :clap:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *Very good job, Lyn! hoto: :clap:*


Thank you Ollie. I just got a few more shots of him flying today ill post them later today. I am getting use to the ISO function. Please come back and see the new photo's.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*More Flying Shots.*

Hello I have been taking a few more flying shots of Indi. I do have a good one ill post tomorrow.


----------



## Birdmanca

Very classy bird. Noble bearing. A beautiful shade of blue on his body. You must be very proud of him.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Birdmanca said:


> vERY CLASSY BIRD. nOBLE BEARING. a BEAUTIFUL SHADE OF BLUE ON HIS BODY. yOU MUST BE VERY PROUD OF HIM.


Thank you. Yes I am very proud of Indi, But Indi is Violet not blue.


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, I love these flying shots of Indi.. he reminds me of a beautiful angel in flight!


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, I love these flying shots of Indi.. he reminds me of a beautiful angel in flight!


Thank you Julie. I have a few more flying shots of Indi but haven't added them yet ill post them sometime tomorrow. Happy you liked them.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*Indi flying*

tried a new function on my camera i tried the shutter function the 4k Live Burst. Gee does it ever move fast. I think i got a few good shots sill have to practice more


----------



## RavensGryf

Beautiful shots Lyn! I especially like the first one. Indi's violet color looks so bright. I love seeing flight shots .


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Beautiful shots Lyn! I especially like the first one. Indi's violet color looks so bright. I love seeing flight shots .


Thanks Julie. I was bribing Indi to fly over with snow pea in my hand he loves them. I am going to try again tomorrow with this function.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a stunning boy he is  Those are some wonderful photos, and the memory one with your dad was very sweet  

Great photos, Lyn! :clap:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi is such a handsome wee lad and obviously loves the camera as much at it loves him! Wonderful pictures, Lyn.*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Such a precious set of pictures, Lyn - both of Indi and him with you and your parents!*


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Indi is one special little dude. Great pics, Lyn. J A:yellow face 2::budge::budgie::music::clap::clap::2thumbs::hug::hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> What a stunning boy he is  Those are some wonderful photos, and the memory one with your dad was very sweet
> 
> Great photos, Lyn! :clap:


Thank you Gi Gi. My new camera brings out his violet more I think. Yes dad adored Indi and still talks in his voice.




FaeryBee said:


> *Indi is such a handsome wee lad and obviously loves the camera as much at it loves him! Wonderful pictures, Lyn.*


Thank you Deb. Yes he is getting use to the camera now ? He is cute isn't he?



SPBudgie said:


> *Such a precious set of pictures, Lyn - both of Indi and him with you and your parents!*


Thank you Ollie. I was really happy when I got these set of photos as he is getting use to the camera. Dads memory day was on the 15th February. But I thought I'd share a photo of him with Indi. Indi loves helping mum with the book work. But most of the time he tries to eat the paper. Which s not good for him we don't let him chew it. Indi sends you a kiss Ollie for stopping by...



Jo Ann said:


> Indi is one special little dude. Great pics, Lyn. J A:yellow face 2::budge::budgie::music::clap::clap::2thumbs::hug::hug:


Thank you Miss JoAnn. Indi says to drop by more he said he missed you. Oh yes he is one cool dude.


----------



## slarmendariz

He is such a beautiful boy. I love the coloring of his feathers! :loveeyes:


----------



## LynandIndigo

slarmendariz said:


> He is such a beautiful boy. I love the coloring of his feathers! :loveeyes:


Thank you Summer. Indi is a Yellow faced violet English Breed. He is now 5 year's Old. Very healthy bird had no health troubles with him. He is funny and makes us laugh every day. I love him so much.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*So Funny*

Indi has discovered he has Toe Nails. He looks really funny he was pulling at them yesterday.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Two cute photo's of Indigo playing on top of his cage. Indi is molting at the moment.


----------



## Jonah

Indi alway's look's good, even when molting. Thank's for sharing Lyn...:001_smile:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Indi alway's look's good, even when molting. Thank's for sharing Lyn...:001_smile:


Hey Bro!!! Thanks for stopping by we have missed you. Indi says thanks and sends you a huge hug. We are always happy to see you. Indi says how are you doing?


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Lyn, I haven't seen Indi for ages! The only change is he is cuter and fluffier than ever (if that's possible).

Little darling boy.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Frankie'sFriend said:


> Lyn, I haven't seen Indi for ages! The only change is he is cuter and fluffier than ever (if that's possible).
> 
> Little darling boy.


Thanks Madonna. I haven't had a camera for 9 months since last year i got a new one at the end of November last year as my old one broke down faulty. Got another one under warrinty Yes he is a little fluffy in his head. He is molting and not very happy at the moment. Indi is 5 year's old now. Still going strong and healthy and happy plus funny.


----------



## Dylvi

Indi is the absolute cutest boy!! 

Thank you for sharing, Lyn! :hug:


----------



## HappiBudgie

What a cute boy! He's so fluffy-looking


----------



## LynandIndigo

I have some new photo's of Indigo. I haven't posted for a while i had a problem with my new camera it is sorted out now. I hope you enjoy his photo's.

My Cute little guy.









Aren't i just the cutest little budgie in the whole world









Playing with my favorite toys and yes blue is my favorite colour.









Just look at all of my black Spots i have so many.









Thank you for Stopping By.​


----------



## RavensGryf

Those are some great photos Lyn. You've really captured Indi's cuteness .


----------



## JRS

Beautiful photos Lyn.
Those toys look interesting, do they rock when he knocks them?


----------



## LynandIndigo

JRS said:


> Beautiful photos Lyn.
> Those toys look interesting, do they rock when he knocks them?


Hi. Yes those toys do rock he can push them with his beak he also picks them up as well. Indi loves them. Thank you for your nice comment.



RavensGryf said:


> Those are some great photos Lyn. You've really captured Indi's cuteness .


HI. Julie. Thank you Yes i think i have caught him with so much cuteness. My new camera really brings out the violet in him.


----------



## JoTaMi

:loveeyes::loveeyes::loveeyes:


----------



## ReneBC

Great pictures
He is so handsome


----------



## Jo Ann

*Indi*

Indi sure knows how to turn on the charm for a photo shoot.Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee

*The new pictures are great, Lyn.

I love Indi's little "alien" spaceship looking toys.

You bird supply stores have such different things in AU than we do here in the US*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Indigo - always so handsome and Beautiful!!!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

ReneBC said:


> Great pictures
> He is so handsome


Thank you.



Jo Ann said:


> Indi sure knows how to turn on the charm for a photo shoot.Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you JoAnne. Yes Indi knows how to put on the charm when he wants his photo taken.



FaeryBee said:


> *The new pictures are great, Lyn.
> 
> I love Indi's little "alien" spaceship looking toys.
> 
> You bird supply stores have such different things in AU than we do here in the US*


Thank you Deb. 



SPBudgie said:


> *Indigo - always so handsome and Beautiful!!!*


Thank you Ollie. Yes he is and he knows it to. He always bosses my mother around.


----------



## LynandIndigo

I haven't posted in a while so i thought i'd share a cute photo of Indi with you all.


----------



## RavensGryf

Aww! What a cute little facial expression Indi is making . Beautiful as always Lyn. I like your new copyright logo, very professional.


----------



## StarlingWings

What an adorable boy he is! As usual  

Love the new photo


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Aww! What a cute little facial expression Indi is making . Beautiful as always Lyn. I like your new copyright logo, very professional.


Thank you Julie. My niece is a Graphic Designer she made me my signature for me. I have my own wild life page on Facebook under Lynn's Photography so I love her signature 



StarlingWings said:


> What an adorable boy he is! As usual
> 
> Love the new photo


Thank you Gi Gi. Yes he is.


----------



## Hunterkat

He's such a gorgeous budgie!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hunterkat said:


> He's such a gorgeous budgie!


Thank you Katherine so much for your kind comment.


----------



## JRS

Indi is such a gorgeous looking bird and that's a very cute pose. :001_wub:


----------



## LynandIndigo

JRS said:


> Indi is such a gorgeous looking bird and that's a very cute pose. :001_wub:


Thank you Julia. Glad you liked his photo.


----------



## SPBudgie

*If there was ever a photo that absolutely says "I'm cute and I know it!", This is the one!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi looks simply adorable -- as usual!

A big "Hi" to handsome Indi from Peachy and all the rest of the FaeryBee Flock

Best wishes*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi looks simply adorable -- as usual!
> 
> A big "Hi" to handsome Indi from Peachy and all the rest of the FaeryBee Flock
> 
> Best wishes*


Thank you Deb. Indi says hi to Peachy and all of your flock and of course you as well. I plan to add some more photo's of Indi have got some more cute photo's of him.



SPBudgie said:


> *If there was ever a photo that absolutely says "I'm cute and I know it!", This is the one!*


Thank you Ollie. I totally agree with you i love this cute photo it does show that he thinks he is so cute which he is. Ill try to get some more when he is in the mood that is...


----------



## LynandIndigo

I got another cute photo of Indi today. I will post some more photo's of Indi when i come home from South Australia will be away a week. Mum is looking after Indi for me.


----------



## Rosario

Great photos.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Thinking of you*

Hi Lyn and Indi.

Apollo and I were remembering our old friends like you and Indi and hoping that you and our "down under" friends Like Kate C were doing well. We just love when Indi puts on a sassy face like he is really thinking about some birdy mischief. We are getting every birdy ready for the cold weather and also we bring our tropical plants into the green house to protect them from freezing temps. We will have to hear about your recent adventures. We have had a lot of hurricanes and tornados and excess rain this summer. Our neighbors lost their huge water oak that is the same age as our "Tree Beard". Tree Beard dropped a 10 " diameter by 15 ' limb but he was very careful and just missed our garden and our fence. Stephen moved the limb and cut it up for the special storm collection trucks to pick up and recycle. Our neighbors tree pulled up a near perfect circle of roots and deposited all of the limbs in the next yard. The limbs filled all of the front yard but kept us safe . Other areas from the coast of Texas all the way along the Gulf of Mexico to Florida, the Island nations just off of our coast and up the East Coast have been heavily disrupted and many lives were lost. This is unusual for US to have so many storms in only a few weeks in the same season as well as repeat visits to same areas. Now California is on fire along the length of the state and again many lives lost and homes and whole cities evacuated. It appears to be coming under control but it will take many years to rebuild and replenish tree and shrub cover. Before this can be done the bare hillsides will release huge mudslides where formerly live tree and plant roots once held the soil in place. All of this started with a many years long drought that caused plant cover to die and become dry tinder for wild fires to catch on . Our part of the earth seems to be having a a massive change of the waters and earth being reshaped and perhaps some healing to allow new wild areas to be healed for the creatures. There is no telling how many wild animals and birds have died. The cycles needed to replenish the wild areas will take many years and effect agriculture as well as so many lives of families that have lost everything. It is so sad and I pray daily for special healing for our earth.

As always, Apollo and I enjoy Indi's Pictures and hope Everyone is safe in Australia. 
Love and Blessings, Apollo and Jo Ann:wave::grouphug::jumping::cup::yellow face:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh on Christmas Day Indi gave me a kiss for his presents. He got a new cage and a new bell to play with and lots of treats..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Great picture. 
I know Indi loves Christmas!*


----------



## StarlingWings

What a sweet moment you captured between you and Indi  

He's a sweet boy  I'm glad he had a good Christmas!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Darling Indigo! Pretty you!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Great picture.
> I know Indi loves Christmas!*


Thank you so much Miss Deb. Yes Indi loves Christmas and his birthday falls nearly the same time so double presents for him in December..



StarlingWings said:


> What a sweet moment you captured between you and Indi
> 
> He's a sweet boy  I'm glad he had a good Christmas!


Thank you So Kindly Gi Gi. Indi is a sweet boy i couldn't ask for a better budgie than Indigo he is amazing doesn't bite he loves everyone who comes to visit us..​


SPBudgie said:


> *Darling Indigo! Pretty you!*


Thank you so Much Ollie for your kind words. How are you going and your beautiful birds? I haven't been on much i have been busy with fixing my house from bad weather etc...


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Photo's of Indi*

Hello Everyone!!!! Thought i would update some photo's of Indi for you all to see... I love him so much he is so beautiful..

Indi says don't i have the cutest little face.









Indi.









Play time on top of my new cage.









Now i just have to show off my Charm.









The evil eye look this is my cage Mum Don't touch.









All Excited.









All Wet Bath time it was so hot.









Indi says Thanks for stopping by.​


----------



## LynandIndigo

Got another photo of Indi today.. So Cute.

Don't i look tall...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Indi is looking as handsome and debonair as can be. 
He is a very photogenic little budgie and you've certainly taken some great photos of him over the years! Well done.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Indi is looking as handsome and debonair as can be.
> He is a very photogenic little budgie and you've certainly taken some great photos of him over the years! Well done.*


Thank you so much Deb. Yes Indi sure loves his photo being taken. I think he just knows when to pose for the right picture. I have lots of photo's of Indi and video's to. Wait till i get my new Canon DLSR 6D Mark ii Indi will surely stand out then i get it in a couple of months.


----------



## StarlingWings

Wow, those are beautiful portraits of Indigo! He's truly such a handsome boy, and you capture him so well in those photos


----------



## LynandIndigo

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, those are beautiful portraits of Indigo! He's truly such a handsome boy, and you capture him so well in those photos


Thank you so Much Gi Gi. Yes Indi sure loves his photo being taken. I think that the camera loves him.


----------



## SPBudgie

*I didn't believe it was Possible, but Indi is even Cuter then Ever! Great photos, Lyn!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

SPBudgie said:


> *I didn't believe it was Possible, but Indi is even Cuter then Ever! Great photos, Lyn!*


Thank you so much Ollie. Oh yes Indi is the cutest little budgie he is so handsome and would be a good catch for any budgie lady. I can't wait till i get my new camera and how it can capture Indi's cute little eyes Also Thank you for your kind words i really appreciate it.


----------



## Bearnoname

Hi Lyn, It's been a long time since I've been on here, but I was so happy to see Indi still looking as handsome as ever I had to log in and say so. He is so beautiful.


----------



## lyx

Woww such a handsome little guy  Amazing photos!


----------



## Cody

Indi is so handsome, his picture should be on the cover of a magazine for all to see.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Cody said:


> Indi is so handsome, his picture should be on the cover of a magazine for all to see.


Wow Thank you so much Cody. Maybe one day he will make it on a magazine....


----------



## Hunterkat

Indi is such a handsome little man


----------



## RavensGryf

Lyn, not only is Indi extremely cute and handsome, but the photographer is really talented too . I especially like the one with his little wet belly . I love your new “Lyn Marie’s Photography” stamp!


----------



## LynandIndigo

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, not only is Indi extremely cute and handsome, but the photographer is really talented too . I especially like the one with his little wet belly . I love your new "Lyn Marie's Photography" stamp!


Thank you so much Julie... My middle name is Marie. I made it myself. Indi just poses for me at the right time when i have to take the photo. I love taking photo's of Indi.


----------



## Blingy

I've really enjoyed looking at Indi's photos. He's a very photogenic lad, but you're also quite the photographer, so you both make a great team. It's a shame that Photobucket made it so as I can't see your earlier photos, but I'm glad I got to see some, and hopefully I'll get to see more. I've also found Indi's video thread so I'm going to check that out.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Blingy said:


> I've really enjoyed looking at Indi's photos. He's a very photogenic lad, but you're also quite the photographer, so you both make a great team. It's a shame that Photobucket made it so as I can't see your earlier photos, but I'm glad I got to see some, and hopefully I'll get to see more. I've also found Indi's video thread so I'm going to check that out.


Thank you so much Kellie. I am hopefully getting my new DLSR Camera on Wednesday I am selling my old one.... It wouldn't zoom out enough for what i wanted it to do for me. I am quite excited about it. I'll hopefully post some photo's after that when Indi gets use to the new camera.


----------



## Blingy

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you so much Kellie. I am hopefully getting my new DLSR Camera on Wednesday I am selling my old one.... It wouldn't zoom out enough for what i wanted it to do for me. I am quite excited about it. I'll hopefully post some photo's after that when Indi gets use to the new camera.


You're very welcome. I look forward to seeing some new pics as soon as you're able to post them.


----------



## Goldenwing

Yes, we need more Indi pictures! :yes: He is so very photogenic and handsome and his photographer is talented too.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Goldenwing said:


> Yes, we need more Indi pictures! :yes: He is so very photogenic and handsome and his photographer is talented too.


I get my new camera tomorrow so i have to learn how to use it then ill post some.


----------



## LynandIndigo

*New Photo's of Indi.*

HI. Everyone I have a new camera and i have taken some photo's of Indi with it. Indi is nearly 6 and a half year's Old now. I just love him to bits. Please enjoy.

Indi says look at all of my Spots.









Sitting on top of my cage.









Being Shy.









Just have to show off my good looks.










Aren't i just the most adorable little budgie.


----------



## Blingy

Hello Indi, you handsome budgie. I don't think Indi could take a bad photo. He's handsome even on his very worst day. 

Lovely photos Lyn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynandIndigo

Blingy said:


> Hello Indi, you handsome budgie. I don't think Indi could take a bad photo. He's handsome even on his very worst day.
> 
> Lovely photos Lyn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Kellie. Indi is molting at the moment and is a bit cranky.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm glad you're enjoying your new camera, Lynn.

The new pictures of Indi are lovely, as usual!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Indigo is such a beautiful boy! You've captured him perfectly


----------



## Hunterkat

Such a handsome little man!


----------



## sweettreat

Indigo is precious.
Thank you for sharing his photos.


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad you're enjoying your new camera, Lynn.
> 
> The new pictures of Indi are lovely, as usual!*


Thank you so much Deb. Indi says thank you for your nice comment. I have to do the messages separate cause the quote won't let me click onto it nor the color either very strange.



StarlingWings said:


> Indigo is such a beautiful boy! You've captured him perfectly


Indi says Thank you so much Gi Gi. I'll try again with my camera soon i am still learning how to use it.



Hunterkat said:


> Such a handsome little man!


Indi Thank you so much for your lovely comment.



sweettreat said:


> Indigo is precious.
> Thank you for sharing his photos.


Indi says thank you Ronda.


----------



## RavensGryf

Indi is beautiful as always, and your photography looks professional, Lyn !


----------



## Cody

Great pictures Lyn, I love the close up head shots.


----------



## JRS

Lovely photos, the clarity is amazing!


----------



## LynandIndigo

JRS said:


> Lovely photos, the clarity is amazing!


Thank you so much Julia.



RavensGryf said:


> Indi is beautiful as always, and your photography looks professional, Lyn !


Thank you so much Julie. I just love my new camera it is better than my old one. Indi sends you a hug.



Cody said:


> Great pictures Lyn, I love the close up head shots.


Thank you Cody. I really like the close up ones to.


----------



## Goldenwing

Indi, you are such a handsome fellow! Do you work for a modeling agency?


----------



## LynandIndigo

Goldenwing said:


> Indi, you are such a handsome fellow! Do you work for a modeling agency?


Indi says thank you and no he doesn't work for a Model agency.


----------

